# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  بؤله روشنه - طحن - جامد كيك -  آخر حاجه

## عصام علم الدين

*بؤله روشنه - طحن - جامد كيك -  آخر حاجه

أنا عارف طبعاً إن فيه ناس أول ماهتدخل الموضوع ده و تقراه إن فيه منهم اللي هيقول عليا** بهوبص* *و منهم اللي هيقولوا* *عليا بيجيب لورا و قليلين قوي اللي هيقولوا عليا بونو و فيه اللي هيقولولي إختفى شويه ومش بعيد حد يقول عليا بأف أو أليط أو إتم على أساس إن أنا مش ينفع حد يقول عليا إنف أو أبو الغضب و لا شبيه أبو لهب أو شبيه أبرهه الأشرم بس أنا بصراحه كل ده مايهمنيش و الموضوع ببساطه بدأ من ساعة مالقيت الأخ volt_2005 فاتح موضوع بيسأل فيه عن معنى متحورليش و خرتي و كسر فأنا بصراحه قولت البؤله ده بتاعي و دخلت رديت عليه و قولتله اللي أعرفه عن معاني الكلمات دي و عملت فيها هركليز و جبت سيرة كلام تاني زي مدغدغ و مشلفط و مزقطط  فلقيته هو كمان إهتم بالموضوع و بدأ بنفسه يدور عن معاني الكلمات الجديده ده غير إن أنا إكتشفت إن فيه ناس بدأت ترمي ودن ودول اللي زمان كانوا بيقولوا عليهم بيلمعوا أكـُرعلى البؤله و أنا طبعاً خدت بالي عشان أنا بطبيعتي بلطجي أراري و روحت مقرر إن أنا أقوله بيس يامان لغاية كدا وعليك كلوب يعني حبيت إني أنا أختصر و ماأنتظرش لغاية ماهو يقولي إدعك الفانوس دلوقتي فأضطر أرد عليه و أقوله إيه البواخه دي ولا ليه الرزاله و فكرت أبعتله رساله على الخاص أقوله فيها لو عايز تعرف معاني كلمات تانيه يبقى أبجني تجدني و ساعتها بقى هأنجز بالونجز من غير أي مشاكل بس أنا عشان عارف إن الحكايه لما هيبقى فيها أبجني تجدني صاحبنا مش يرد وفجأه هيبقى بخ و كأني قولتله عايز أستك و لا طلبت منه أرنب و كمان بسبب قناعتي إنه لو رد فرده مش هيخرج عن إن العفشه قفشت و الحاله ضنك و الفلس ناشر خيوطه على الجميع مع إننا كلنا عارفين إن الدنيا زي مابتفكك بتظبطك بس هأعمل إيه بقى في الناس اللي ماشيه على طول ورا الحكمه اللي بتقول الحياه في الأمبلايز و عشان محدش يقول عليا إيحه أو حد ييجي يظيَّط ولا غيره يخبَّط في الحلل وتنطلق الهتافات من نوع إنزل من على المسرح يانجم أو حد أشاعاتي يتجرأ و يقولي مش دورك أو يوصل الأمر لدرجة إن حد يصدمني و يقولي إنت من الكفار فأنا عايز أوضح إن أنا هنا عشان ماحبتش أفضل قاعد مأنتخ و بدل ماكل يوم أروح أعمل إستمورننج على القهوه أحسن آجي أعمل دماغ هنا بس لو حد من بنانيت أو ولاليد المنتدى جه قالي صبح لالاه مش هيلاقي مني رد غير صباح الجاز و يمكن ردي يبقى أكثر قسوه و لا هيهمني أي حد فيهم سواء كانت بنت أوزي أو أستوك بيتوك و لا حتى بنت في الزيف أو بيقولوا عليها أوكشه أو شاب مقضيها برطعه أو بلبع و أي واحد هييجي يفنس النس مش هسكتله طبعاً و أكيد هثبته وهيلاقيني يَدهَّم و هقولهاله باشكا عشان أنا بصراحه يعني واد أدرجي و في رواية أخرى لافف و مبخافش من حد و مبيهمنيش أبو بشله و لو إستدعى الأمر هعلم لأي حد و ده أشايك بجد عشان محدش يقول أنا محذرتوش يعني نصيحه بلاش أي حد ييجي عامل الملاك البرئ و هو قاصد يشتغلني أو زي مابيقولوا يأكلني البلوظه و إكمن عنده الأبلتين لدع في دهاليز الحياه 
و بقى حاله مأينح على الآخر أو مزبهل لأي سبب من الأسباب هيفتكر نفسه إنه لو خبط في الكلام هوافق إنه يخلي اليوم بلحه بس عموماً هو برضه معذور أصله ميعرفش إن إحنا اللى بهيظنا الفهايص و إن أنا يافت على الآخر يعني مهما يميِّس برضه ممكن أرحله أو أحط عليه عشان أنا بصراحه مبحبش الشاب لما يكون خنيق و ممكن من غير كسوف أقوله يا تيييييييت
لكن لو هو ماين و بدأ يقولي ياشقيق هآجي على نفسي شويه 
و مش هقوله غير* *خليك فى كوبايتك لما نعرف حكايتك* *و لو مافهمش قصدي منها إيه هحاول أوضحهاله بشكل تاني و أقوله مثلاً* *خليك في كوزك لما نعوزك* *لقيت الكلام ده مش جايب نتيجه ممكن أبدأ* *أشبحله* *ماهو طالما معرفتش* *أعممه* *يبقى** أديها جاز** و اللي يحصل يحصل و لا هتفرق معايا إن كان* *بلدي** و لا من كوالا لامبور و أنا عارف طبعاً إن فيه أعضاء هيدخلوا يقولوا* *عايزين دم* *و اللي هيعملوا قال يعني مش فاهمين وهيبدأوا يسألوا* *إيه النظام* *و اللي هيعمل فيها صاحبي قوي و أي حاجه أقولها هيروح قايلي* *أساسي يازميلي* *و اللي هيحاول يهديني لو شافني متنرفز ويبدأ كلامه معايا كأنه صاحبي من زمان و يروح سائلني* *إيه الحياه* *وبعدها يقولي* *فكك منه* *أو ياراجل* *كانسل* *وخليك** عايش* *أو خليك إنت الكبير
و** إحلقله* *و بلاش تنزل لمستواه و** تكشمله** و ممكن واحد يكون** إنش** كل غرضه إني* *أعلن فرار** يبدأ يحذرني و يقولي ده واد* *عصبجي* *و خلي بالك لحسن حد من شلته* *يكبس* *عليك أو يكون فيه* *أتاري** معدي من هنا و ندخل في* *سين وجيم* *فيتصدم لما يلاقيني بقوله* *أقعدلي في حته ناشفه* *و يعرف إني فاهم كويس إنه شاب* *لخبوط* *و إن أنا مبأتهددش من اللي* *بيعرض* *أبداً ومعنديش مانع** أرقدله* *و فيه غيره بقى اللي هيحاول يعرض المساعده ويقولي ياباشا لو عايزني** أقوم أنا بالمشوار**ده* *و محتاج إني* *أكُب الزبن* *أنا تحت أمرك بس إنت* *أهرش* *فأنا أروح قايله لأ ألف شكر* *ياخفه** و بصراحه الحكايه* *ع الزيرو* *ده أنا بقالي يومين مش عارف* *أملا التنك** يعني* *إنساني و خد عنواني* *و أنا خلاص قررت* *أتزرع هنا* *و زي ماترسي دقلها و أنا بصراحه* *مستكانيس* *كدا فياريت بقى* *تنزل من على ودني** و تتكل** و ترحم دماغي لحسن إنت كدا بقيت باكابورت خالص و ياريت متعملش فيها بونتي و كفاياك بروباجاندا و إوعي يغرك إن أنا أحياناً ببقى باترينه دي حاجه لزوم القرايه مش أكتر و أنا مهما حصل و لو حتي حد ضحك عليا و جابلي قرطاس ببخظه و عرانيسه مش ممكن أفتكس أبداً و لا عمري أبص على أوجو و مبحبش أي أوتوبيس راجع بضهره و مبطيقش الكوره الكفر أو الصب حته واحده وموتي و سمي اللي يحاول يسلت أو واحد عودين كبريت يعمل فيها رشدي أباظه و لا واحد سيجارتين سوبر يفتكر نفسه أحمد رمزي ده غير بقى اللي تبقى جايه من عزبة النخل و فاكره نفسها مارلين مانرو و الواحد لو هزها تجيب بلح يعني بإختصار أنا مافيش أي واحده بتفرق معايا و دايماً أقول لنفسي ياسيدي سوسو راحت فيه شوشو وميمي و لا بتفرق معايا الدنيا حر تحت الصفر و لا تلج نار يعني تقدر تقول إن أنا بالنسبالي العمليه في النمليه على طول - أطلبلي بقى أناذر ستون وكفايه كدا بقى و إخلع فرد يعني لحد هنا قشطه ومش فاضل غير إنتر
lol وبس     lol*

*عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## nariman

كلام في الجون.. جامد طحن

بييس يا معلم
 :: 

 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

الله أكبر 
ده في حد بيتكلم نفس لغتي أهوو 
أنا كنت فاكر اني أنا الوحيد الأجنبي في المنتجع ده هههههههههه

انا بس معترض على التورته اللي في العنوان

ولكن إذا كان أبو الليف قال الكلام ده في شريط وأسود من الكلمات دي في وجهة نظري
وأستضافه في العاشره مساءا والخامسة صباحا ومصر أول إمبارح
وعملوا هوليله 

والكلمات كانت لأيمن بهجت قمر

فإذا كان  بهجت قمر بيقول كده فطبيعي لما فولت يسأل ههههههه 

بس الحمدلله أنه مجاش سأل في الصالون الثقافي

 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_صباح الصباح يا بوب 
التوبيك ده جااااااااامد جمودية التنين و القلب الحزين 
ايوااااا اثبت على كده بأة و ادينا مـــ اللون دا كتير 
يا مشهيصنا عالآآآآآآخر 
سلامون بأة 

_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   :: 

دووووووووووس يا معلم 

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_

يخربيت الى يزعلك ولا حتى يسألك 

عن متحورليش و خرتي و كسر

ماهمه دول ا__لس__بب

وياما ل__يسه هنشوف العجب

__ فى الصالون الثقافى والأدب 


_ ::   ::   ::   :: 
_
بجد بجد

مت ضحك 

لغه رغم غرابتها وصعوبتها وماتقولش  غريبه وصعبه ليه

حضرتك مارلين مونرو ولا إيه

لكن بجد لغه مية فل وتمناشر

وإديها يامعنمى وصباحو جاز فى البوتوجاز




_

----------


## loly_h

*أوبـــــــــــــس !!!

فعـــــــــلا






















فعـــــــــــــلا
















فعـــــــــلا














تهييـــــــــــس جامد جدى

لاء وإيــــــــــــه؟؟؟

تلاجــــــــــة تلاجـــــــــــــــة

وانا دايسة معاكــــــــــــــــــو 



عصــــــــام

حلو أوى الحوار ده

إستمر بأه

تسلم إيدك ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*انا بقالى 3 ايام بحاول افهم الموضوع 

ومش فاهم 

بس طالما عصام قال يبقى صح 

ابقى ابعت لى القاموس  يا عصام ربنا يكرمك 

*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كلام في الجون.. جامد طحن
> 
> بييس يا معلم


*آلوووون ياناريمان*

*خليكي بس إنت متابعه وإوعي في يوم تقوليلي آمي*
*ولا إنك بااااس*
*عشان إنت نورتي البؤله بجد*
*وشكراً خالص على الورد*
*وبيييييييس يا هندززززززززه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*إيه دا يا عصام* 
*بؤله روشنه - طحن ؟؟؟*
 :xmas 3: 
*جيب العواقب سليمه ياااااااارب*


*هو واقع أجتاح الأوساط الطليعيه فى مصر* 
*لكن السؤال اللى محيرنى إن عاميتنا جميله* 
*ومغبوطه جدا على مستوى اللهجات المحكيه فى الوطن العربى هل المفردات دى أضافت ليها جمال ولا أحدثت نوع جديد من التغريب؟*
*صباحك سكر يا عصوم*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الله أكبر 
> ده في حد بيتكلم نفس لغتي أهوو 
> أنا كنت فاكر اني أنا الوحيد الأجنبي في المنتجع ده هههههههههه
> 
> انا بس معترض على التورته اللي في العنوان
> 
> ولكن إذا كان أبو الليف قال الكلام ده في شريط وأسود من الكلمات دي في وجهة نظري
> وأستضافه في العاشره مساءا والخامسة صباحا ومصر أول إمبارح
> وعملوا هوليله 
> ...


*أومال إيه ياعم*
*تكونش فاكر نفسك إنت بس
الشاب اللي ماداستلوش البارومه على رفرف*
*ولوحدك يعني اللي ليك في اللغات؟*
*تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ ياأبن البلد*
*إحنا كمان بنعرف نفيس المفاييس و نقدر قوي نزنجف الزناجيف*
*وبعدين إنت كنت عايز فولت يسأل عن معاني الكلمات فين؟*
*في قاعة المطبخ ولا قاعة السيارات؟*
*بصراحه أنا شايف إن القاعه الوحيده
اللي ينفع نتكلم فيها حوالين موضوع يتعلق باللغه* 
*ومايطرأ عليها سواء أكان سلباً أو إيجاباً*
*هي قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي*
*ولا أنت رأيك إيه يا عمونا*

*بااااااااااي*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أومال إيه ياعم*
> *تكونش فاكر نفسك إنت بس
> الشاب اللي ماداستلوش البارومه على رفرف*
> *ولوحدك يعني اللي ليك في اللغات؟*
> *تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ ياأبن البلد*
> *إحنا كمان بنعرف نفيس المفاييس و نقدر قوي نزنجف الزناجيف*
> *وبعدين إنت كنت عايز فولت يسأل عن معاني الكلمات فين؟*
> *في قاعة المطبخ ولا قاعة السيارات؟*
> *بصراحه أنا شايف إن القاعه الوحيده
> ...


ههههههههههههه 
هو أنا لي رأي بعد رأيك يا نجم
يا أبو دماغ شبكة حيتان

 ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> _صباح الصباح يا بوب 
> التوبيك ده جااااااااامد جمودية التنين و القلب الحزين 
> ايوااااا اثبت على كده بأة و ادينا مـــ اللون دا كتير 
> يا مشهيصنا عالآآآآآآخر 
> سلامون بأة 
> 
> _


*كبيرة الياكشاويه شخصياً هنا؟*
*العواف عليكي*
*وبصراحه أي رد بعد كلامك الحلو مووووووووز ده*
*هيبقى رد مقشفط على الآخر*
*ومش هيخرج عن نطاق الـ لوك لوك لوك*
*نورتي توبيك التهييس

**سلامون و تونه وسردين كمان*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> دووووووووووس يا معلم


*الأخت أخت ضابط شرطه*

*سعيده - بتاعة أفلام الأبيض وأسود*
*صضأيني برضه بتاعة أفلام الأبيض وأسود*
*أنا هفضل دووووووووس يامعلم*
*ومش هركب رجليا ومش ممكن أزق عجلي*
*قبل ما نفيش الهوامش و نشبرق الشبارق
و لو ده ماجابش نتيجه يبقى لازم نورق الوراوق
**ممنون دي كمان بتاعة أفلام الأبيض وأسود*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> _
> 
> يخربيت الى يزعلك ولا حتى يسألك 
> 
> عن متحورليش و خرتي و كسر
> 
> ماهمه دول ا__لس__بب
> 
> وياما ل__يسه هنشوف العجب
> ...


*أميرة الحرف بنت مصريه*

*بصراحه كلامك سكامونس على الآخر*
*الواحد محتاجله في ظروف سكح مراجيح على الديق*
*بس أنا عايزك تطمني خالص*
*أنا صعب حد يزعلني*
*و أحب إنك تعرفي من غير ماتفتكريني زنطاح*
*إن أنا واد حافرتي قوي مش سيطه عناب*
*وممكن أموت من العطش بس ماأقولش لأي حد إمبوووو*
*ده بالإضافه إلى إن أبويا هو اللي إخترع النبله*
*لكن متشكر خالص على تعاطفك*
*وعموماً وفي أسوأ الظروف لو حد أصر وزعلني*
*فساعتها هعتبرها واوا وهتخف*


*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أوركيـدا

هههههههههههههههههه

أنا دخلت غُرزه ولا إيييييييييييييه ؟؟ :xmas 29: 

و الله أنا ضغطت كليك على الصالون *الأدبـــــــى والثقــــــافي*

فكرتونى بالصالون الثقافي إللى كان في فيلم أحمد حلمى ( جعلتنى مجرمآ )

بس جامد طحن الكلاموز

و بيس يا مان .. خلى الشعب يعيش

يلا سلاموز أنا ... استمر استمــــــر

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *أوبـــــــــــــس !!!
> 
> فعـــــــــلا
> 
> فعـــــــــــــلا
> 
> فعـــــــــلا
> 
> تهييـــــــــــس جامد جدى
> ...


*الفنانه لولي*

*بالنسبه لـ أوبـــــــــــــس*
*فأنا موافقك تماماً*
*هو بصراحه أوبـــــــــــــس خالص*
*بس أنا مكنتش أعرف إن إنت جايه*
*لو كنت أعرف كنت أكيد لبست الحته الزفره*
*قبل ماأدخل الصالون*
*بقولك إيه : أنا لسه ضارب سندوتشين فول*
*مافيش حاجه في التلاجه دي عشان نهضم بيها*
*ولا عايزاني أسقع البؤله*
*و أروح أجيب لب من تنزانيا؟*
*أصلي بصراحه وبرغم إن أنا واد دؤرم*
*وأفهمها وهي طايره*
*لكن مقدرتش أفهم تقصدي إيه من ورا تلاجه تلاجه*
*يعني قصدك أدووووس*
*ولا سقاقه في المدكه ؟؟؟*
*أرجو التوضيح و لو حتى في الأستـخـبـس*

*متشنكرين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *انا بقالى 3 ايام بحاول افهم الموضوع 
> 
> ومش فاهم 
> 
> بس طالما عصام قال يبقى صح 
> 
> ابقى ابعت لى القاموس  يا عصام ربنا يكرمك 
> 
> *


*سجا سجا يا أسكندراني ياغالي*
* وأنا أوعدك إني أسستمك*
*و أدبلج المسائل*
* ومش هنقول أبداً*
*الشخرمون طاخ في الترللي*
*و بعدين يانادر كأنك فاهم يعني إيه*
*جامد ومالوش في الهتش*
*ولا عارف إزاى ممكن*
*كله يضلع نفسه*
*معلش المرادي*
*خدني تحت جناحك*
*وعشان خاطري علي الجمجمه*
*وإعتبر الحكايه على بعضها مجرد شبوره وهتعدي*
*صباح الفل .. نظف ورول*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *إيه دا يا عصام* 
> *بؤله روشنه - طحن ؟؟؟*
> 
> *جيب العواقب سليمه ياااااااارب*
> 
> 
> *هو واقع أجتاح الأوساط الطليعيه فى مصر* 
> *لكن السؤال اللى محيرنى إن عاميتنا جميله* 
> *ومغبوطه جدا على مستوى اللهجات المحكيه فى الوطن العربى هل المفردات دى أضافت ليها جمال ولا أحدثت نوع جديد من التغريب؟*
> *صباحك سكر يا عصوم*


*إيه يا محمد؟*
*شكلك مش عاطفي خالص*
*و بتعاملني كأني الواد السيس*
*و محسسني كأني دباليمو*
*و إنت اللي ش.ش.ش*
*إنما الحق يتقال*
*إنت حطيت إيدك على البلف*
*بس شوف بقى إحنا صحيح صحاب وحبايب*
*لكن من غير زعل*
*عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهات*
*وفيه حكمه خمفشاريه بتقول*
*الدفش اللي فشلك جحمزه وحزيه*
*وبعدين البؤله دي ماهي إلا سبوبه*
*حاجه بربع جنيه كدا*
*وآهي بدل من السفلقه في بؤلة الأخ فولت*
*وزي ماأنت شايف*
*الصلى ع الصلى .. ولا كدب ولا فشخره*
*عدد الزيارات مخليني
بالرغم من إن الطبيعي بتاعي إن أنا سفروت*
*بقيت حاسس كأني سنافور المحطه*
*فبلاش يعني تبصلي فيها وتعاملني
على إني حاتي عشان أنا مش واكلها والعه*
 :36 1 30: 
*أموت وأعرف مين الزومبجي اللي شردلي 
وخلا كل الزغابه عرفت* *عشان أستفه بجد*
*بس من الآخر يامحمد إنت هتفضل برضه حبيبي*
*غصبن عن عين أي شنكح 
أو شنكوط أو شحناف*
*في المنـتـقه*
*والكلام ده من قلبي بجد*
*يعني مش سنجفه ولا تسبيل*
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ههههههههههههه 
> هو أنا لي رأي بعد رأيك يا نجم
> يا أبو دماغ شبكة حيتان


*نجم إيه و دماغ شبكة حيتان إيه بس؟*
*ياكبير ده أنا سيكه عند سعادتك*
*ده أنا من غيرك أسقـَّط وحالي يبقى بالبلا*
*أنا ياباشا يدوب شامورتي*
*ولولا أنت بتسلك المسائل كان زماني بقيت بح*
*طب ده أنا ماببطلش أدعي كل يوم قبل الأكل و بعد الأكل*
*إن ربنا مايدخلش بينا أي جلياط أو جلنف*
*و يبعد عننا أي جعر أو جعجاع*
*علشان الود اللي بينا يفضل على طول كدا*
*و عموماً أنا عامل حسابي 
و عارف إن فيه اللي مطرطأ 
و مستني فرصه عشان يوقع بينا*
*بس تريلو يا أبن بلدي*
*إحنا لا يهمنا تس تس*
*و لا يفرق معانا خيشه*
 :36 5 2: 
*يا أحمد أنا بعتبرك من الأحرار*
*قصدي توت فروت عشان أحرار دي قديمه قوي*
*و لقلبي على طول طريقك زراعي*
*و سكتك خضرا*
*لدرجة إن الـ سكاموزه بدأت تغير*
*وجالي تهديد بالـ شبشبه*
*بس أنا عارف إنه أونطه*
*و مش عايز أقول خلل أو ترالالي*
*عشان زي ماأنت عارف فيه ناس بترمي ودن من أول البؤله مابدأ*
*ومش عايزين حد يمسك علينا غلطه*
*بس عموماً أنا اللي مطمني
إن إنت واحد من اللي عندهم حق الفيتو و اللي ممكن يقولوا*
*كل واحد يلم تعابينه من هنا ويلعب قودام بيته عشان هنرشرش ميه*
*أصل إنت ش.ش.ش جاااااامد بجد و جداني*
*مش زي صاحبنا اللي فاكر نفسه ش.ش.ش مع إنه من حلوان*
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *إيه يا محمد؟*
> 
> *شكلك مش عاطفي خالص*
> *و بتعاملني كأني الواد السيس*
> *و محسسني كأني دباليمو*
> *و إنت اللي ش.ش.ش*
> *إنما الحق يتقال*
> *إنت حطيت إيدك على البلف*
> *بس شوف بقى إحنا صحيح صحاب وحبايب*
> ...



مع انى مش فاهم تلت تربع كلامك 
بس حاسس المره دى 
إن مجازك جاز يا صاحبى 
جاااااز ع الأخر كمان  :xmas 16:

----------


## hanoaa

السلام عليكم
سؤال بس
هو أنا دخلت فين؟؟!!!
مش ده الصالون الثقافى برضه!!!!
طب لو هنا فعلاً الصالون الثقافى إيه بؤلة دى
معناها إيه يعنى
أستاذ عصام
أنا و حضرتك و كل الناس متفقين إن الأسلوب ده فى الكلام هو المنتشر بين الشباب
و على فرض إن أنا من الشباب دول
اللغة دى أحيانا بتوجع ودنى و بتضايقنى
ليه بقى
لأنى أحياناً كتيرة جداااااااااااا مش ببقى فاهمة معانى مفرداتها فببقى عاملة زى القرطاس
و بحس لما بسمعها إن مستوايا بينزل مليون درجة تحت السلم
إحنا مش بنتكلم باللغة العربيه الفصحى فى حوارتنا اليومية بينا و بين بعض
بنتكلم بالعامية
و أنا بتفق مع أستاذ محمد سعيد إن عاميتنا جزء من ثقافتنا
و العامية المصرية لغة خفيفة و سهلة و مفهومة عن باقى اللهجات العربية
العامية إللى غنى بيها حليم و سمعناها فى شعر بيرم و جاهين و الأبنودى
بس المفرادات دى مش عامية
واضح إن دلوقت بقى فى العامية الفصحى إللى إحنا بنتعامل بيها مع بعض
و فى العامية إللى أنا مش عارفالها وصف إللى بيتكلموا بيها الشباب
و اللى أنا محتاجة لمترجم علشان أفهمها
دى الكيمياء أسهل منها مليون مرة
ياريت بقى تنزل القاموس علشان كتير من المصطلحات دى أنا مش عارفاها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال بس
> هو أنا دخلت فين؟؟!!!
> مش ده الصالون الثقافى برضه!!!!
> طب لو هنا فعلاً الصالون الثقافى إيه بؤلة دى
> معناها إيه يعنى
> أستاذ عصام
> أنا و حضرتك و كل الناس متفقين إن الأسلوب ده فى الكلام هو المنتشر بين الشباب
> و على فرض إن أنا من الشباب دول
> ...


_
أوبااااااااااااااظ
كررسي في الكلوب في نني عين البؤلة يا استاذ عصام
قابل بقى يا و شوف هترد على هناء ازاي
بس انا عارفة انك زنجوف السنين وهتستحمل
يلا ربنا معاك يا كبير
بالإذن انا بقى عشان يادوبك الحق
"لما تقلب بعكننة .. الجري جدعنة"_

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا دخلت غُرزه ولا إيييييييييييييه ؟؟
> 
> و الله أنا ضغطت كليك على الصالون *الأدبـــــــى والثقــــــافي*
> 
> فكرتونى بالصالون الثقافي إللى كان في فيلم أحمد حلمى ( جعلتنى مجرمآ )
> 
> بس جامد طحن الكلاموز
> ...


*إزاي يا أوركيدا وصل بيكي الأمر إنك تفتكري نفسك دخلتي غرزه؟*
*هو أنت شفتي فينا أي حد فاصل*
*ولا سمعتي حد قال ستف تمام*
*أو واحد ميل على اللي جنبه وقاله دخانك عمانا*
*أو كبريتك لسعنا*
*يعني بصراحه كل اللي شاركونا قعدة الصالون عندهم قناعه*
*إن الأتوبيس دخل في البنزينه و ولع*
*و إحنا كلنا عارفين إن التدخين و تبعاته شئ سئ جداً جداً 
و مننصحش أي حد بيه*
*الحكايه و مافيها هي إن أنا كنت خرمان كلام*
*و لقيت إن البؤله ده هيخلينا نتناقش 
حوالين اللغه و المفردات العجيبه الغريبه اللي طرأت عليها*
*بس حبيت أكون خلبوص شويتين
و عشان كدا طلع الكلاموز جامد طحن زي ماأنت قولتي*
*و أخيراً أنا طبعاً عارف إنك متقصديش شعوزه من ورا مداخلتك*
*ده غير إنك عايزه البؤله يستمر*
*يعني بيس و سلاموز أنا كمان*

----------


## hanoaa

> _
> أوبااااااااااااااظ
> كررسي في الكلوب في نني عين البؤلة يا استاذ عصام
> قابل بقى يا و شوف هترد على هناء ازاي
> بس انا عارفة انك زنجوف السنين وهتستحمل
> يلا ربنا معاك يا كبير
> بالإذن انا بقى عشان يادوبك الحق
> "لما تقلب بعكننة .. الجري جدعنة"_


إنتى يا بنتى ورايا ورايا
إنتى مش عندك إمتحانات
مش تذاكرى أحسن
و بعدين إيه زنجوف السنين دى
معناها إيه يعنى
ذاكرى يا سارة 
ربنا يكون فى عونى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إنتى يا بنتى ورايا ورايا
> إنتى مش عندك إمتحانات
> مش تذاكرى أحسن
> و بعدين إيه زنجوف السنين دى
> معناها إيه يعنى
> ذاكرى يا سارة 
> ربنا يكون فى عونى


_زنجوف السنين يعني رمانة الميزان .. ياكشي تكوني فهمتيها
و بالنسبة للمذاكرة متقلقيش يا روح النعناع انا مظبطة و مسيطرة و مزنجفة و ان شاء الله الإمتحان ييجي بسكوتش
مساء الهنا_  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> _زنجوف السنين يعني رمانة الميزان .. ياكشي تكوني فهمتيها
> و بالنسبة للمذاكرة متقلقيش يا روح النعناع انا مظبطة و مسيطرة و مزنجفة و ان شاء الله الإمتحان ييجي بسكوتش
> مساء الهنا_


أفدتينا أفادكم الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أفدتينا أفادكم الله


اي خزعبلات يا بطة السنين 
ابقي تعالي عندنا على طول  :f:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مع انى مش فاهم تلت تربع كلامك 
> بس حاسس المره دى 
> إن مجازك جاز يا صاحبى 
> جاااااز ع الأخر كمان 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


*يانهار أبيض يا محمد*
*جااااز في اليومين دول؟*
*إنت مش دريان باللي حاصل حوالينا؟*
*كدا حاجه من إتنين*
*ياإما أنا وإنت هنروح في داهيه*
*على إعتبار إن إحنا عاملين البؤله ده
مجرد ساتر لترويج الجاز من خلاله*
*وإنت عارف طبعاً بعد اللي حصل أخيراً
إن الجاز بقى من الممنوعات*
*أو إن أي واحد سرماح معدي هيروح عامل نفسه مش واخد باله*
*ويرمي عقب سجاره على مشاركتك ويقلبها شعوزه*
*و لو إشتكيناه الرد هيكون طبعاً كالعاده ده واحد شلونه*
*عموماً وبكل أمانه كلامي في المداخله اللي فاتت كان سلبوته جداً*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال بس
> هو أنا دخلت فين؟؟!!!
> مش ده الصالون الثقافى برضه!!!!
> طب لو هنا فعلاً الصالون الثقافى إيه بؤلة دى
> معناها إيه يعنى
> أستاذ عصام
> أنا و حضرتك و كل الناس متفقين إن الأسلوب ده فى الكلام هو المنتشر بين الشباب
> و على فرض إن أنا من الشباب دول
> ...


*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أستاذه hanoaa* 

*هو أنا في الأول موش كنت فاهم حاجه في مداخلة حضرتك 
غير مفردة قرطاس بس*
*فأضطريت أستعين بصديق ربنا يجبر بخاطره*
*رساني على المضمون ولولا كدا موش كنت عارف هرد إزاي*
*و مراعاة لظروف حضرتك
هحاول على قد ماأقدر أرد عليكي بالعاميه الفصحى*
 :: 

*أيوه ياأفندم هو ده فعلاً الصالون الثقافي والأدبي*
*مش حضرتك وإنت داخله لمحتي على اليمين كدا*
*عودة سيبويه - دروس في الإملاء  - الصفحه التعليميه*
*يبقى حضرتك فعلاً في الصالون الثقافي والأدبي*
*هو أنا بس إستلفت الصالون مؤقتاً وسبت الثقافي و الأدبي شويه*
*عشان في الصالون الواحد ممكن يفضفض مع المتواجدين معاه على راحته*
*يعني يتحاوروا حوالين قضيه معينه بشكل غير مألوف*
* ممكن واحد يقول رأي غريب أو واحد يقترح إقتراح مجنون - كدا يعني*
*أما بالنسبة لمعنى كلمة بؤله فأنا مضطر مؤقتاً أحيلك إلى 
قاموس اللغه الخمفشاريه*
*باب الباء - فصل الأوء*
*والقاموس الخمفشاري حضرتك هتلاقيه متوفر
عند دكان البـُؤاله اللي جنب حضرتك*
*أو في أي محل حدايد و بـُؤلات في المحافظه اللي حضرتك مقيمه فيها*
*و أنا ياأفندم والله متعاطف مع حضرتك جداً*
*وموضوع الصداع ووجع الودان ده خلى الدمعه كادت أن تفر من عيني* 
*بس يمكن تلاقي إسبرين أو نقط للودان في البؤلخانه اللي على الناصيه*
*مؤقتاً يعني لغاية مالأمور تتضح وإن شاء الله بعد كدا الصداع هيروح*
*وأنا عايز حضرتك تقدري مدى المجهود اللي أنا بعمله
ومستوى التضحيه اللي بضحيها*
*عشان محدش يحس إنه قرطاس 
أو إن مستواه نزل مليون درجه تحت السلم*
*لما يسمع كلام مش فاهم منه حاجه*
*و كمان لإني مقتنع إنه من عرف لغة قوم أمن مكرهم*
 :36 1 3: 
*على فكره أنا سعيد قوي لإني أظن إن أول مشاركه لحضرتك
في الصالون الثقافي والأدبي جت على إيد العبد لله*
*زي ماأنا سعيد إن فيه ناس كتير برضه أظن إنهم
أول مره يدخلوا الصالون الثقافي والأدبي دخلوه مروراً من هنا*
*وأنا زيك بأتفق مع الأستاذ محمد سعيد إن عاميتنا جزء من ثقافتنا*
*وبعشق عامية جيهان والأبنودي وعبد الحليم*
*بس لما حضرتك تقولي إننا متفقين كمان 
على إن الكلام ده هو المنتشر بين الشباب*
*والشباب هو المستقبل يبقى لازم نعرف الحكايه بدأت إزاي
وإيه الأسباب وهتوصل لفين*
 :36 17 1: 
*نصيحه أخويه : أنا لقيت فيه مفردات غريبه بيتم تداولها 
في قاعة الأسره*
*وحبيت أبلغك عشان ماتروحيش هناك اليومين دول*
*لغاية مانشوف حل لموضوع الصداع ووجع الودان ده*
*أنا هقولك اللي لقيته هناك و إنت صاحبة القرار*
*لقيت بعيد عنك و عن السامعين*
*شنقيط* *- شتومه - قرقشند
ودول بقى أول مره يصادفوني
بس الحق يتقال مع كل مفرده لقيت الكاتالوج بتاعها*
*و عشان أكون أرضيت ضميري لازم أقول إنهم إستعمال عائلي*
*و فيه صباح غريب لقيته هناك و برضه أول مره أسمع عنه إسمه
 صباح البانكيك بالعسل
بس بيقولوا مافيش منه ضرر خالص
و مش هتصدقي بقى لو قلتلك إنهم بيقولوا
خير اللهم ما أجعله خير 
تباً لكم*
*عموماً أنا ماليش دعوه - و كل واحد حر يقول اللي عايزه*
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

فاتني كتير قوي لأني مابدخلش الصالون الأدبي (في الموضوع ده الصالون مش مناسبة أبداً بس مش معايا القاموس الجامد ده) ...
طلعت مشكلة جامدة يا أستاذ عصام ....
فلا زي ماقلت لووول وبس

متابعك بعد كده منين ماتروح ....
ربنا يسعد أوقاتكم كلها

----------


## hanoaa

> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أستاذه hanoaa* 
> 
> *هو أنا في الأول موش كنت فاهم حاجه في مداخلة حضرتك 
> غير مفردة قرطاس بس*
> *فأضطريت أستعين بصديق ربنا يجبر بخاطره*
> *رساني على المضمون ولولا كدا موش كنت عارف هرد إزاي*
> *و مراعاة لظروف حضرتك
> هحاول على قد ماأقدر أرد عليكي بالعاميه الفصحى*
> ...



السلام عليكم
أستاذ عصام
ظن حضرتك فى محله دى أول مشاركة ليا فى الصالون الثقافى
و أتمنى إنها ماتكونش أول و أخر مرة
أتفق مع حضرتك غن الصالون للفضفضة
بس بيتهيألى إنها فضفضة بشكل مألوف 
ليه بقى
الصالون زمان كانوا أهالينا بيسموه أوضة الجلوس يعنى نقعد و نحكى 
و فى نفس الوقت سموه أوضة المسافرين يعنى اللى جاى من السفر تعبان يرتاح
و كمان أوضة الضيوف يعنىى نستقبل فيها ناس سواء قرب أو غرب 
هايكون فى حوار بس حوار محكوم بأسلوب و مفردات ماينفعش نغفل عنها
أسفة إن دموع حضرتك فرت بسببى
ماكنش ليه لزوم
لأن الصداع بسبب اللغة العجيبة دى سهل نعالجه
يادوب حتة قطن فى ودنك تمنع عنها الأذى
شوفت علاجه سهل إزاى
متفقة معاك طبعا إن من عرف لغة قوم أمن مكرهم
بس ده لو سمينا الكلام اللى من غير معنى واضح لغة
يعنى بدل ماضيع وقت فى معرفة معانى الكلام الغريب ده مافى لغات كتير أتعلمها و هاتفيدنى أكيد
و لا حضرتك مش معايا
أما بقى بالنسبة لنصيحة حضرتك إنى ماروحش ناحية قاعة الأسرة
فمتشكرة عليها جدا هابصلها بعين الإعتبار

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> _
> أوبااااااااااااااظ
> كررسي في الكلوب في نني عين البؤلة يا استاذ عصام
> قابل بقى يا و شوف هترد على هناء ازاي
> بس انا عارفة انك زنجوف السنين وهتستحمل
> يلا ربنا معاك يا كبير
> بالإذن انا بقى عشان يادوبك الحق
> "لما تقلب بعكننة .. الجري جدعنة"_


*الأخت الفاضله مصراويه جداً*

*ماتقلقيش مافيش أي شئ باظ ولا حاجه*
*والكرسي في الكلوب اللي في عين البؤله*
*ماهو إلا إختلاف في وجهات النظر*
*حول الأسلوب الذي يجب إتباعه لمناقشة هذا الموضوع*
*فوارد إن البعض قد يختلف معي في أسلوب طرحي*
*أما أنا وقد أكون مخطئاً
فقد وجدت أن هذا الطرح قد يحقق هدفي الذي أسعى إليه*
*ولعل عدد المشاهدات يؤيد وجهة نظري تلك*
*وعلى أية حال نحن لم نصل بعد إلى مرحلة النقاش*
*حيث أن القاموس لا زال تحت الطبع وحال تصلني أول نسخه*
*ستنجلي الأمور ويبدأ نقاشنا بشكل موضوعي*
*وأنا والله بستحمل وعمري مابأزعل من حد خالص*
*ومش شايف إن فيه حاجه إتكتبت
تخليني أنا أو غيري نزعل من بعض*
*إلا في حالة وجود نية الزعل مسبقاً أو إذا أساء أحدنا فهم الآخر*
*وأخذ الموضوع بشكل شخصي*
*يعني ربنا مايجبش نكد أبداً*

*تحياتي*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د. أمل

الأخ الفاضل " عصام علم الدين "
الإخوة و الأخوات أعضاء منتدانا الموقر

قرأت هذا الموضوع منذ أيام و قد استوقفنى بعض معانى الكلمات التى استعصى علىَّ فهمها 
و رغبةً منى فى التواصل معكم .. و حرصًا منى على المشاركة فى هذا الحدث الثقافى الفظيع
قررت الاستعانة بأحد المتخصصين فى اللغات الشنكوتية
و بعد أن صحح لى بعض الأخطاء فى نطق بعض الكلمات و تشكيلها 
و بعد أن أخبرنى ببعض المعانى و عجز عن فهم البعض الآخر
و بالتالى لم أتمكن من الوقوف على لب الموضوع
فقد قررت آسفةً أن  أكبَّر و أنفض لكم

و دمتم بكل خير

----------


## اليمامة

> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أستاذه hanoaa* 
> 
> *هو أنا في الأول موش كنت فاهم حاجه في مداخلة حضرتك 
> غير مفردة قرطاس بس*
> *فأضطريت أستعين بصديق ربنا يجبر بخاطره*
> *رساني على المضمون ولولا كدا موش كنت عارف هرد إزاي*
> *و مراعاة لظروف حضرتك
> هحاول على قد ماأقدر أرد عليكي بالعاميه الفصحى*
> ...


أنا فجأة لقيت هنا حاجات موش غريبة عليا..
قلت أشبه يمكن..
ولما تمنعنت فى المكتوب..انشكحت آخر حاجة..
وجه على بالى أول حاجة " هوا أنا إسمى مكتوب "..
طلع اسمى مكتوب ومن غير ما أعرف تم الإستشهاد بشنقيط وشتومة وقرقشند..
قلت لأ بأة..مبدهاش
أنا حتماً ولابد أجيب بنفسى كل اللى حصل لحبايبنا هنا عيان بيان يتثقفوا ويتنورا..
فرصة سعيدة طحن يا أستاذ عصام علم الدين..




> كدا كدا يا ست إيمان..
> أفصحتى عن نواياكى أيتها الشنقيطة  " على فكرة يا إيمان..كلمة شنقيط دى هى الشتومة المفضلة اللى بقولها لأولادى..مابقولش يا حمار واللا الكلام دا..بقوله يا شنقيط ..شنقيط بقى يعنى ايه أنا معرفش..اى حاجة كدا هبلة وخلاص..دلوقتى آدم فى عز ضيقه من حمزة يشتمه ويقوله يا شنقيط..أموت من الضحك فى سرى..آخر مرة قولتها انهاردة الصبح..كنت بدور على قرقشند..طبعا هتسألينى ايه قرقشند..قرقشند دا المشط بتاعى..أصل أنا بسمى حاجاتى على فكرة بقى وباحترمها..قعدت أصرخ..وديتوا قرقشند فين أيها الشنقيط انت وهو....فهمتى يا شنقيطة القصة؟..خوفى بقى يا إيمان ان شنقيط يطلع لها معنى..ربنا يستر.."
> 
> احنا كنا بنقول ايه يا إيمان..





> يا صباح البانكيك بالعسل..
> انتى دلوقتى فى بورسعيد مقضياها سمك وجمبرى وسوبيط وحركات وسيبانا هنا مع فراخك البانية وبطاطسك المقلية..
> بورسعيد يا إيمان..هى حصلت 
> طب سلميلى بقى على طرح البحر..وحى العرب بالخصوص..
> أنا بقى لو منك كنت عملت مع الفراخ البانية بطاطس بيوريه..عارفة ليه ؟
> علشان القافية بس يا إيمان..
> اما توصلى طمنينا وقوليلنا عملتى ايه مع أبو العربى..وأكلتى ايه ..
> صباحك لسه بانكيك بالعسل..





> تبا لكم أزاي بس


بيتهيألى كلمة شتومة عارفينها كلنا..اللى هيا شتيمة باللهجة الصعيدى..
أما شنقيط فزى ماهو باين من المداخلة دى اختراعى..وفعلا يا أستاذ عصام خايفة يطلع لها معنى ..حضرتك تعرف لها معنى ؟!!
أما قرقشند..فدا اسم المشط بتاعى واخترته على حسب احساسى بالمشط ووظيفته..يعنى مجرد احساس.. :: 
أما صباح البانكيك بالعسل فدا حوار بينى وبين ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة أصلها مبتعرفش تعمل حاجة فى المطبخ غير بانكيك بالعسل.. :: 
هوا انتوا بتقبضوا على المشتبه فيهم  هنا واللا ايه ؟!!!
مساء المساء
 :f2: 

ملحوظة شديدة : أنا اللى حولتلك الموضوع دا " 
ما معنى (ما تحورليش) و (خرتي) و (كسر) بالعامية المصرية؟ " من قاعة المناقشات..يعنى بالفعل كان عندى حق لما طاوعنى قلبى وحولته على قاعة الصالون الأدبى والثقافى وقلت هناك هايتوجب معاه..وحقيقى عملتوا أحلى واجب..أى خدعة يا جماعة..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا فجأة لقيت هنا حاجات موش غريبة عليا..
> قلت أشبه يمكن..
> ولما تمنعنت فى المكتوب..انشكحت آخر حاجة..
> وجه على بالى أول حاجة " هوا أنا إسمى مكتوب "..
> طلع اسمى مكتوب ومن غير ما أعرف تم الإستشهاد بشنقيط وشتومة وقرقشند..
> قلت لأ بأة..مبدهاش
> أنا حتماً ولابد أجيب بنفسى كل اللى حصل لحبايبنا هنا عيان بيان يتثقفوا ويتنورا..
> فرصة سعيدة طحن يا أستاذ عصام علم الدين..
> 
> ...


نورت المحكمة يا ابو ندى 
قشطااااات بالمربات  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والله العظيم ولا ليكوا عليا يمين
التوبيك ده دخل في الحتة الشمال واستربع  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> نورت المحكمة يا ابو ندى 
> قشطااااات بالمربات


يا ميت مساء على الطعمين..
أنا قلت بس ليكوا عندى واجب وأنا لازم أشهيصكوا شوية..
مساء الشقاوة

----------


## اليمامة

على فكرة يا أستاذ عصام أنا عايزة اقترح عليك كدا مشروع وبالنص
ايه رأيك نعمل بؤلة تانية زى دى..بس بالإنجليزى..
هاتكون جامدة جامدة طحن يعنى..
شغال ؟!!! ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> على فكرة يا أستاذ عصام أنا عايزة اقترح عليك كدا مشروع وبالنص
> ايه رأيك نعمل بؤلة تانية زى دى..بس بالإنجليزى..
> هاتكون جامدة جامدة طحن يعنى..
> شغال ؟!!!


 يا سلام عليكي يا ابو ندى يا مبأللانا عربي وافرنجي
 ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> _زنجوف السنين يعني رمانة الميزان .. ياكشي تكوني فهمتيها
> و بالنسبة للمذاكرة متقلقيش يا روح النعناع انا مظبطة و مسيطرة و مزنجفة و ان شاء الله الإمتحان ييجي بسكوتش
> مساء الهنا_


*يابنت الإيه يا مصراويه جداً
**إيه ده كله؟*
*زنجوف السنين - رمانة الميزان - ياكشي - روح النعناع
مظبطه - مسيطره - مزنجفه - بسكوتش*
*ده أنا كنت فاكر نفسي جهبز*
*أتاريني طلعت أستيكه جنبك*
*يارب الإمتحان يكون بسكوتش و بتي فور و كحك العيد كمان*
*عشان إنت أخت خدوده أنش
تتمتعين بروح جميله
**و تستاهلي كل خير بجد*
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> فاتني كتير قوي لأني مابدخلش الصالون الأدبي (في الموضوع ده الصالون مش مناسبة أبداً بس مش معايا القاموس الجامد ده) ...
> طلعت مشكلة جامدة يا أستاذ عصام ....
> فلا زي ماقلت لووول وبس
> 
> متابعك بعد كده منين ماتروح ....
> ربنا يسعد أوقاتكم كلها


*الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم*

*مافهمته من مداخلتك أنك على الرغم من إعجابك بالموضوع إلا إنك لا تراه مناسباً هنا في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي المكتوب تحت عنوانه
ملتقى المناقشات الأدبيه والفكريه والثقافيه*
*وأنا منذ البدايه وأنا عندي النيه لفتح باب النقاش وعرض مختلف وجهات النظر حول ظاهره قد يراها البعض أدبيه على إعتبار أن هذه المفردات قد تسللت إلى البعض من مطبوعاتنا جريدة كانت أو كتاباً - وقد يراها البعض الآخر فكريه فهذه المفردات قد تكون نتاج فكر سلبي من وجهة نظر البعض أو إيجابي من وجهة نظر البعض الآخر - وقد يراها البعض الآخر ثقافيه على إعتبار إنها تمس اللغه بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ويكفي أننا قد وجدناها متداوله في كثير من الحوارات التي تدور في أفلامنا.*
*كان من الممكن أن أختار عنواناً آخر للموضوع مثل : لغتنا إلى أين أو العاميه الجميله في خطر أو حتى العربي وسنينه على غرار عنوان موضوعك النحو وسنينه - وكان من الممكن أن أبدأ موضوعي من حيث أريد أن أنتهي - وكان من الممكن أن أختار ألفاظاً مجعلصه وتعبيرات دسمه لكي أضمن ألا يعترض أحد على وجود هذا الموضوع في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي*
*ولكني لم أفعل وأشرت في أول مداخله لي في الموضوع إلى أنني أتوقع إعتراض البعض على وجود هذا الموضوع هنا - بل وقد يعترض البعض على وجوده في المنتدى بشكل عام - وسيجد كل مؤيد أو معترض مايعضد وجهة نظره - إيه رأيك في يعضد دي؟*
*وهكذا جاء العنوان لكي يُجري لعاب كل من يثير هذا الموضوع إهتمامه - تأييداً أو إعتراضاً - ولعلك تتفق معي أنهم غير قليلون كما يشير عداد الزيارات - على أمل أن نتمكن من مواصلة الموضوع حتى نصل إلى النتيجه المرجوه من فتحه*
*في كل الأحوال أنا سعيد بوجودك هنا وسعيد بتهديدك بمتابعتي أينما ذهبت حتى وأنت ترى إني - طلعت مشكله*
*صباحك زي الفل يامااااااان وربنا يسعدك إنت كمان

أخوك
عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> السلام عليكم
> أستاذ عصام
> ظن حضرتك فى محله دى أول مشاركة ليا فى الصالون الثقافى
> و أتمنى إنها ماتكونش أول و أخر مرة
> أتفق مع حضرتك غن الصالون للفضفضة
> بس بيتهيألى إنها فضفضة بشكل مألوف 
> ليه بقى
> الصالون زمان كانوا أهالينا بيسموه أوضة الجلوس يعنى نقعد و نحكى 
> و فى نفس الوقت سموه أوضة المسافرين يعنى اللى جاى من السفر تعبان يرتاح
> ...


*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخت الفاضله hanoaa*
*لمحت في مداخلتك مايستوجب أن أتقدم إليك بإعتذاري - وأنا لا أراه عيباً أن يعبر المرء منا عن أسفه وإعتذاره إذا شعر أنه قد جرح مشاعر شخص آخر حتى وإن كان هذا دون قصد*
*فأرجو أن تتقبلي إعتذاري و أن تسمحي لي أن أوضح لك الأمر بعض الشئ*
*إن تعبرينا بأن كثرة كلام شخص ما قد أصابنا بالصداع أو أنه آلم أذننا هو تعبير مجازي في معظم الأحوال وهكذا أنا فهمته في مداخلتك - وعلى هذا الأساس كان ردي أيضاً رداً مجازياً ولم أقصد من وراءه أية إساءه
وبالطبع دموعي التي كادت أن تفر هي أيضاً كذلك الصداع وألم الودان مجرد تعبير مجازي*
*وهو تعبير مجازي أيضاً إذا أنا قلت لك أن وضع حتة قطن في الودن لن يفيد هنا في هذا الموضوع
بل يجب على من يقرأه أن يغمض عينيه وهو يقرأه
ذلك أن الكلام هنا يأتي مكتوباً وليس مسموعاً*
 :Ward703: 
*لماذا لم يبقى الصالون أوضة الجلوس أو أوضة المسافرين كما كان يسميه أهالينا؟ ألسنا لا نزال نستخدمه للجلوس؟ أولم نزل نستقبل فيه القادمين من السفر؟ - أليس هذا سؤالاً من حقنا أن نسأله وبالتبعيه نسأل لماذا جاءت هذه المفردات التي يحتويها هذا الموضوع لكي تصبح عند البعض بديلاً عن مفردات ومسميات أخرى تعارفنا عليها؟*
*اللغه كما أفهمها أختي الفاضله هي وسيله للتواصل بين مجموعه من الأفراد في مجتمع واحد - سواء فهمها غيرهم أو لم يفهمها - فليس كل من لا يفهم الفرنسيه مثلاً يستطيع أن ينفي عنها مسمى أنها لغه - بل وهناك لغة الإشاره - ولغة العيون - ولغة عالم الحيوان والنبات - و لغات أخرى كثيره لا حصر لها ويكفينا الهند كمثال لكي ندرك أن هناك لغات كثيره لا نفهمها ولكن يطلق عليها لغه حتى وإن لم تكن لها قواعد تحكمها*
*طبعاً أوافقك تماماً في أن هناك لغات أخرى تستحق منا أن نتعلمها كونها ستكون مفيده - وبالتبعبه أود أن أوضح لك أننا لسنا بصدد تعلم هذه اللغه التي يطلق عليها مخترعوها اللغه الخمفشاريه - بل نحن نريد التعرف إليها ومحاولة إدراك ماترمي إليه تلك المصطلحات التي كنت أسمع البعض منها مع كل زيارة لي إلي مصر فلا أفهمها مما يثير ضيقي وإستغرابي*
*ولهذا سعيت إلى تجميع أكبر قدر ممكن منها من مصادر مختلفه وبحثت أيضاً عن تفسير للقدر الأكبر منها*
*أما مايتعلق بنصيحتي حول قاعة الأسره فلم يعد منها فائده الآن إذ أن قاعة الأسره
ممثلة في الأخت الفاضله اليمامه قد جاءت عندنا فأهلاً بها وسهلاً*
*و أخيراً وليس آخراً أختي الفاضله فأنا أيضاً أتمنى ألا تكون مشاركتك هذه هي آخر مشاركه لك في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي - كما أعترف إليك أنني أيضا لم أكن أشارك في هذا الصالون من قبل وكنت فقط أمر مروراً عابراً على موضوعاته من حين لآخر - يعني بصره*
*متهيألي كدا نقدر نقول بييييس وندعي ربنا يجعل كل أيامنا شهيصه*
*يعني همبوله هبه في الحبه كظايظ*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم*
> 
> *مافهمته من مداخلتك أنك على الرغم من إعجابك بالموضوع إلا إنك لا تراه مناسباً هنا في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي المكتوب تحت عنوانه
> ملتقى المناقشات الأدبيه والفكريه والثقافيه*
> *وأنا منذ البدايه وأنا عندي النيه لفتح باب النقاش وعرض مختلف وجهات النظر حول ظاهره قد يراها البعض أدبيه على إعتبار أن هذه المفردات قد تسللت إلى البعض من مطبوعاتنا جريدة كانت أو كتاباً - وقد يراها البعض الآخر فكريه فهذه المفردات قد تكون نتاج فكر سلبي من وجهة نظر البعض أو إيجابي من وجهة نظر البعض الآخر - وقد يراها البعض الآخر ثقافيه على إعتبار إنها تمس اللغه بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر ويكفي أننا قد وجدناها متداوله في كثير من الحوارات التي تدور في أفلامنا.*
> *كان من الممكن أن أختار عنواناً آخر للموضوع مثل : لغتنا إلى أين أو العاميه الجميله في خطر أو حتى العربي وسنينه على غرار عنوان موضوعك النحو وسنينه - وكان من الممكن أن أبدأ موضوعي من حيث أريد أن أنتهي - وكان من الممكن أن أختار ألفاظاً مجعلصه وتعبيرات دسمه لكي أضمن ألا يعترض أحد على وجود هذا الموضوع في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي*
> *ولكني لم أفعل وأشرت في أول مداخله لي في الموضوع إلى أنني أتوقع إعتراض البعض على وجود هذا الموضوع هنا - بل وقد يعترض البعض على وجوده في المنتدى بشكل عام - وسيجد كل مؤيد أو معترض مايعضد وجهة نظره - إيه رأيك في يعضد دي؟*
> *وهكذا جاء العنوان لكي يُجري لعاب كل من يثير هذا الموضوع إهتمامه - تأييداً أو إعتراضاً - ولعلك تتفق معي أنهم غير قليلون كما يشير عداد الزيارات - على أمل أن نتمكن من مواصلة الموضوع حتى نصل إلى النتيجه المرجوه من فتحه*
> *في كل الأحوال أنا سعيد بوجودك هنا وسعيد بتهديدك بمتابعتي أينما ذهبت حتى وأنت ترى إني - طلعت مشكله*
> ...


أخي الحبيب عصام علم الدين
من فترة طويلة ماحضرتش لقاءات المنتدى في نادي المعلمين ولو سمحت في أول لقاء تحضره تبلغني عشان أحضره "هأبعتلك الموبايل في رسالة شخصية - رقم الموبايل طبعاً مش الموبايل نفسه" .... 
ده أولاً يامان وربنا يسعدك أنت كمان ... إيه الحلاوة دي ياعم ...

- طبعاً الموضوع عجبني جداً بس بصراحة أخدت فترة طويلة في قرائته عشان أفك الشفرة ، ورغم إنتشار الكثير من المواضيع المشابهة على الإنترنت تحت إسم قاموس الروشنه وأسماء أخرى كثيرة إلا أن موضوعك يتميز بخفة الدم والحنكة والحبكة "حلوة الحنكة والحبكة دي" .
أما أنه مش مناسب لقاعة الصالون الأدبي ... ده فعلاً فكرت فيه في الأول وبعد كده لاحظت إن إسم القاعة "الصالون الأدبي والثقافي" ففهمت أنه فاتني الكثير لأحضره وأطرحه هنا ، وفي إنتظار المناقشة في هذه الكلمات الجديدة بمشيئة الله رغم إني ضدها في بعض المناسبات والمواقف طبعاً ، وعلى فكرة موضوع النحو وسنينه كنت سأكتبه في القاعة العامة وبعد أن قرأت موضوعك الذي لفت عنوانه نظري في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى وبعد أن عرفت من الكاتب فدفعني ذلك لضرورة قرائته ، وبعد أن قرأته قررت وضع النحو وسنينه في الصالون الأدبي ، بل وتغير شكله تماماً عن نيتي الأولى في طريقة طرحه ، حيث إستلهمت الموضوع بسبب مشكلة واجهتني بالقاعة السياسية نتجت عن خطأ المتلقي في فهم الجمل التي أكتبها لدرجة أنه أخبرني أنه خطأ في اللغة العربية وقعت به ففهمت على الفور أن النحو هو المتسبب في ذلك فلجأت للأستاذ مصطفى سلام للمراجعة وأخبر أن الجملة ليست خاطئة فشكرت الحس اللغوي لدي "ويظهر إن الواحد لازم يحسس على كلامه في القاعة السياسية بالذات  :xmas 41: "،. 
ولأني تذكرت حالتي النحوية ففكرت بكتابتها بشكل كوميدي مؤكداً أنني لاأخجل من توضيح ضعفي بمجال معين وحتى أطمئن من المشاركين أن المشكلة عامة ولاتخصني وحدي وعلى فكرة حسام عمر إتصل بيا وبهدلني على موضوع  النحو وسنينه "وأتخانق مع واحد صاحبه بسببه" لأني أرسلتله الرابط وده فكرُه بالذي مضي وماكانش عايز يفتكره  :xmas 15: ...
وصباحك زي العسل يااستاذنا ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *بؤله روشنه - طحن - جامد كيك -  آخر حاجه
> 
> أنا عارف طبعاً إن فيه ناس أول ماهتدخل الموضوع ده و تقراه إن فيه منهم اللي هيقول عليا** بهوبص* *و منهم اللي هيقولوا* *عليا بيجيب لورا و قليلين قوي اللي هيقولوا عليا بونو و فيه اللي هيقولولي إختفى شويه ومش بعيد حد يقول عليا بأف أو أليط أو إتم على أساس إن أنا مش ينفع حد يقول عليا إنف أو أبو الغضب و لا شبيه أبو لهب أو شبيه أبرهه .
> 
> محدش يقول عليا إيحه أو حد ييجي يظيَّط ولا غيره يخبَّط في الحلل وتنطلق الهتافات من نوع إنزل من على المسرح يانجم أو حد أشاعاتي يتجرأ و يقولي مش دورك أو يوصل الأمر لدرجة إن حد يصدمني و يقولي إنت من الكفار فأنا عايز أوضح إن أنا هنا عشان ماحبتش أفضل قاعد مأنتخ و بدل ماكل يوم أروح أعمل إستمورننج على القهوه أحسن آجي أعمل دماغ هنا بس لو حد من بنانيت أو ولاليد المنتدى جه قالي صبح لالاه مش هيلاقي مني رد غير صباح الجاز و يمكن ردي يبقى أكثر قسوه و لا هيهمني أي حد فيهم سواء كانت بنت أوزي أو أستوك بيتوك و لا حتى بنت في الزيف أو بيقولوا عليها أوكشه أو شاب مقضيها برطعه أو بلبع و أي واحد هييجي يفنس النس مش هسكتله طبعاً و أكيد هثبته وهيلاقيني يَدهَّم و هقولهاله باشكا عشان أنا بصراحه يعني واد أدرجي و في رواية أخرى لافف و مبخافش من حد و مبيهمنيش أبو بشله و لو إستدعى الأمر هعلم لأي حد و ده أشايك بجد عشان محدش يقول أنا محذرتوش يعني نصيحه بلاش أي حد ييجي عامل الملاك البرئ و هو قاصد يشتغلني أو زي مابيقولوا يأكلني البلوظه و إكمن عنده الأبلتين لدع في دهاليز الحياه 
> و بقى حاله مأينح على الآخر أو مزبهل لأي سبب من الأسباب هيفتكر نفسه إنه لو خبط في الكلام هوافق إنه يخلي اليوم بلحه بس عموماً هو برضه معذور أصله ميعرفش إن إحنا اللى بهيظنا الفهايص و إن أنا يافت على الآخر يعني مهما يميِّس برضه ممكن أرحله أو أحط عليه عشان أنا بصراحه مبحبش الشاب لما يكون خنيق و ممكن من غير كسوف أقوله يا تيييييييت
> *



بقولك إيه ياشقيق ... 
الإستمورنج هنا حلو برضه والجدول كله موجود .. 
وأوعى تزعل نفسك من كلامي لأني مش أى واحد من إللي فوق دول خالص ده حتى أيام الجيش القائد بتاعي كان مسميني الظابط بلطج ... 
وبعدين ... ده أنت حبيبي من أيام الجيزة ..... 
دووووس يامان وإمسك الشمال وأنا راكب وراك ... الطريق طريقنا والبلد بلدنا ...

وصباحك ........... 
خايف أقولها في المنتدى عشان الرقابة ... 
بس هو صباح كويس يعني

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأخ الفاضل " عصام علم الدين "
> الإخوة و الأخوات أعضاء منتدانا الموقر
> 
> قرأت هذا الموضوع منذ أيام و قد استوقفنى بعض معانى الكلمات التى استعصى علىَّ فهمها 
> و رغبةً منى فى التواصل معكم .. و حرصًا منى على المشاركة فى هذا الحدث الثقافى الفظيع
> قررت الاستعانة بأحد المتخصصين فى اللغات الشنكوتية
> و بعد أن صحح لى بعض الأخطاء فى نطق بعض الكلمات و تشكيلها 
> و بعد أن أخبرنى ببعض المعانى و عجز عن فهم البعض الآخر
> و بالتالى لم أتمكن من الوقوف على لب الموضوع
> ...


*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخت الفاضله dawdaw*

*الحمد لله أن المشكله قد واجهتك فقط في بعض الكلمات التي إستعصى عليك فهمها - ولكن يبدو لي أنك قد لجأتي لمترجم من خارج التخصص*
*فـ الشنكوتيه أختي الفاضله ليست بلغه ولكنها طريقه
إخترعها شنكوتي مجهول قصد من وراءها شنكته غير الشنكوتين لكي يشنكتوا ماهو غير متشنكن فيصبح متشنكتا*
*تحقيقاً للنظريه التي تقول الشناكيت على شناكيتها تتشنكت* 
*أما اللغه الخمفشاريه فهي لغه لها مفرداتها الخاصه والتي تختلف من تجمع يطلق عليه شله إلى تجمع آخر يطلق عليه شله تانيه*
*ونحن نحاول هنا أن نصل إلى معاني هذه المفردات بالقدر الذي يتيحه لنا مانملكه من معلومات
حصلنا عليها من مصادر متعدده ذات علاقه مباشره بأصحاب براءة هذه المفردات الخمفشاريه
و يؤسفنا أختي الفاضله إتخاذك هذا القرار الفززززيع بـ التنفيض لنا على الرغم من أنك بسم الله ماشاء الله* 
*لم تواجهي مشاكل إلا مع بعض المفردات
مما يعني إن مستواكي متقدم إلى حد كبير*
*عموماً حضرتك تقدري ترجعي في كلامك في أي وقت
وإحنا بنرحب بكل الزغابه حتى لو كانوا طلاب حقوق إنجليزي*
*
أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## loly_h

> *الفنانه لولي*
> 
> *بالنسبه لـ أوبـــــــــــــس*
> *فأنا موافقك تماماً*
> *هو بصراحه أوبـــــــــــــس خالص*
> *بس أنا مكنتش أعرف إن إنت جايه*
> *لو كنت أعرف كنت أكيد لبست الحته الزفره*
> *قبل ماأدخل الصالون*
> *بقولك إيه : أنا لسه ضارب سندوتشين فول*
> ...


*هيا وصلت لمتشنكرين ؟؟؟

عموما قبل ماابلغ فرار

وأغنيلك الوداع

لايسعنى إلا ان اقول

 الصلى ع الصلى ... ولا كدب ولا فشخره*

----------


## loly_h

> _زنجوف السنين يعني رمانة الميزان .. ياكشي تكوني فهمتيها
> و بالنسبة للمذاكرة متقلقيش يا روح النعناع انا مظبطة و مسيطرة و مزنجفة و ان شاء الله الإمتحان ييجي بسكوتش
> مساء الهنا_


*ياجامد إنت يامدبلج المسائل 

وظابط الأداء...*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أنا فجأة لقيت هنا حاجات موش غريبة عليا..
> قلت أشبه يمكن..
> ولما تمنعنت فى المكتوب..انشكحت آخر حاجة..
> وجه على بالى أول حاجة " هوا أنا إسمى مكتوب "..
> طلع اسمى مكتوب ومن غير ما أعرف تم الإستشهاد بشنقيط وشتومة وقرقشند..
> قلت لأ بأة..مبدهاش
> أنا حتماً ولابد أجيب بنفسى كل اللى حصل لحبايبنا هنا عيان بيان يتثقفوا ويتنورا..
> فرصة سعيدة طحن يا أستاذ عصام علم الدين..
> 
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله اليمامه*

*أنا بجد متحشم منك عشان إقتبست من عندك 
من غير ماأذكر المصدر بوضوح تام*
*بس زي ماأنت عارفه المتربصين كتير
وضروري إن إحنا نحافظ على مصادرنا*
*خصوصاً لما يكون الموضوع متعلق بـ شنقيط و شتومه و قرقشند*
*وطبعاً متشكرين خالص إنك جيتي وسلمتي نفسك
بصفتك أحد المشتبه فيهم بأنهم على علاقه مباشره
أو غير مباشره بالتنظيم الخمفشاري*
*وآهو كدا وفرتي علينا الشقلطه
ده غير إن البؤله بوصولك بقى فتئ جداً بجد*
*والواحد بصراحة بقت عنده الرغبه إنه يواصل ويستمر لغاية آخر جندي*
*وحقيقي مش عارف أقولك إيه من بعد ماعرفت إن إنت
اللي بعتي بؤلة ماتحورليش و خرتي و كسر*
*وبحمد ربنا إن أنا كنت ساعتها مفنجل 
وجالي الإلهام إني أقوم بالمشوار ده عشان الصحبه الجميله دي تتجمع هنا*
*بصراحه جميلك الكوووول ده أنا عمري ماهنساه 
ومش لا قي كلام مناسب أقوله فمضطر أستعين بمقوله
لأحد مؤسسي اللغه الخمفشاريه مع التصرف
لتتناسب والحدث الذي نحن بصدده*
*أتمنى من كل قلبي إنه ييجي اليوم اللي فيه
كل اللي إنت إدتهولي نيللي نيللي أقدر أردهولك شريهان شريهان*
*أما شنقيط فهو الإسم القديم لـ موريتانيا
وأظن أن السبب الذي جعلك تعتبري هذا المصطلح نوعاً من الشتومه 
هو ذلك المذاق الـ مـُر الذي تشعرين به وقت حدوث الموقف
الذي يجعلك تضطرين لإستخدام الشتومه
وتمنياتك ألا يتكرر موره تانيه*
*وإنت طبعاً بصفتك صاحبة البراءه في هذه الشتومه قد يكون لك رأي آخر
ولكني لا أستطيع أن أخفي إعجابي بذكاءك في الإختيار في كل الأحوال*
*و قرقشند هو إسم قديم لأحد مدن محافظة القليوبيه 
ومنها جاء القرقشندي صاحب الأعشى
ولكن لأن من أخبرنا عنه كان ألدغ في الراء فقد وصلنا على أنه القلقشندي
وأتفق تماماً معك بل وأعبر عن مدى إعجابي بعبقريتك
و تقديري التام لإحساسك الرائع حين إخترتي إطلاق
هذا المصطلح على المشط على إعتبار أن وظيفته هي 
إنه يقرقش مايقع في طريقه بالهنا والشفا
إختيار موفق تمامتم لمصطلح جديد يجب أن نسعى لتعميمه*
*وربنا ميحرمناش من خدعاتك أبداً*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## mahmoud mustafa

صباح الصباح
الفكرة افتكاسة جامدة اخر تلت اشتغلات
ولكن وجود هذه المصتلحات يدل علي وجود ثقافة مشوشة يجب  تظبيطها قبل أن تصبح معالجا لقضايا الوطن
ولا أقولك
فكككماقلش ده
أخاع أنا 
قشطات

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*لقد أثبت شباب مصر أنه لم يخترع فقط تلك المصطلحات
التي يتضمنها هذا الموضوع*
*بل كانت شعاراته في ميدان التحرير وكل ميادين مصر 
هي دليل على تلك القدره الرائعه على الإبداع والإبتكار*
*عاش شباب مصر الذي قام بأعظم ثورات العصر الحديث
بإعتراف كل العالم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *لقد أثبت شباب مصر أنه لم يخترع فقط تلك المصطلحات
> التي يتضمنها هذا الموضوع*
> *بل كانت شعاراته في ميدان التحرير وكل ميادين مصر 
> هي دليل على تلك القدره الرائعه على الإبداع والإبتكار*
> *عاش شباب مصر الذي قام بأعظم ثورات العصر الحديث
> بإعتراف كل العالم*


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

كله بقى بونو يا أستاذ علم الدين خلاص..
انسانى وخد عنوانى خلاص يا ريس
واللعب بقى باشكا على الآخر..
مفيش أى حد هايقدر يهوبص علينا ولا يخبط فى الحلل من هنا ورايح يا معلم..
ولا أى بؤلة هاتقدر تضبطنا من هنا ورايح
ولا يمكن حد هايعمل  بروبجندا زى بتاعتنا فى ميدان التحرير يا شاعر ولا يقول مشاعر ولا يرمى ودن علينا..
دا احنا طلعنا تروتات فروتات من الآخر أوى..
هانشرد لكل اللى يقف فى سكتنا جاهجهونى 
وأى خلبوص يفكر ينطهدنا..هانخده تحت جناحنا وهانخيشه..
يا سلام يا ولاد على المسائل لما تتدبلج..
يللا يا عم ..شهيصناك شوية..
وعيش حياتك 
وهيص
ومساء المساء
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أخي الحبيب عصام علم الدين
> من فترة طويلة ماحضرتش لقاءات المنتدى في نادي المعلمين ولو سمحت في أول لقاء تحضره تبلغني عشان أحضره "هأبعتلك الموبايل في رسالة شخصية - رقم الموبايل طبعاً مش الموبايل نفسه" .... 
> ده أولاً يامان وربنا يسعدك أنت كمان ... إيه الحلاوة دي ياعم ...
> 
> - طبعاً الموضوع عجبني جداً بس بصراحة أخدت فترة طويلة في قرائته عشان أفك الشفرة ، ورغم إنتشار الكثير من المواضيع المشابهة على الإنترنت تحت إسم قاموس الروشنه وأسماء أخرى كثيرة إلا أن موضوعك يتميز بخفة الدم والحنكة والحبكة "حلوة الحنكة والحبكة دي" .
> أما أنه مش مناسب لقاعة الصالون الأدبي ... ده فعلاً فكرت فيه في الأول وبعد كده لاحظت إن إسم القاعة "الصالون الأدبي والثقافي" ففهمت أنه فاتني الكثير لأحضره وأطرحه هنا ، وفي إنتظار المناقشة في هذه الكلمات الجديدة بمشيئة الله رغم إني ضدها في بعض المناسبات والمواقف طبعاً ، وعلى فكرة موضوع النحو وسنينه كنت سأكتبه في القاعة العامة وبعد أن قرأت موضوعك الذي لفت عنوانه نظري في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى وبعد أن عرفت من الكاتب فدفعني ذلك لضرورة قرائته ، وبعد أن قرأته قررت وضع النحو وسنينه في الصالون الأدبي ، بل وتغير شكله تماماً عن نيتي الأولى في طريقة طرحه ، حيث إستلهمت الموضوع بسبب مشكلة واجهتني بالقاعة السياسية نتجت عن خطأ المتلقي في فهم الجمل التي أكتبها لدرجة أنه أخبرني أنه خطأ في اللغة العربية وقعت به ففهمت على الفور أن النحو هو المتسبب في ذلك فلجأت للأستاذ مصطفى سلام للمراجعة وأخبر أن الجملة ليست خاطئة فشكرت الحس اللغوي لدي "ويظهر إن الواحد لازم يحسس على كلامه في القاعة السياسية بالذات "،. 
> ولأني تذكرت حالتي النحوية ففكرت بكتابتها بشكل كوميدي مؤكداً أنني لاأخجل من توضيح ضعفي بمجال معين وحتى أطمئن من المشاركين أن المشكلة عامة ولاتخصني وحدي وعلى فكرة حسام عمر إتصل بيا وبهدلني على موضوع  النحو وسنينه "وأتخانق مع واحد صاحبه بسببه" لأني أرسلتله الرابط وده فكرُه بالذي مضي وماكانش عايز يفتكره ...
> وصباحك زي العسل يااستاذنا ...
> دمت بكل خير


*الأستاذ Dragon Shadow*

*أنا بكل أسف متواجد خارج مصر منذ زمن طويل ومره واحده توافق موعد وجودي في مصر مع لقاءات نادي المعلمين وأتمنى أن تسنح لي الفرصه في المره القادمه للتواجد في هذا اللقاء إن شاء الله وقد سجلت رقم موبايلك للتواصل معك حين أكون في مصر*
*وإسمح لي أن أقول أن هذا الموضوع لا شبه بينه وبين موضوعات أخرى على النت فأنا لم أتعود أن أنقل الأفكار ولا حتى المواضيع عن غيري وإنت أن مررت على كل مواضيعي فلن تجد موضوعاً نقلت فيه مره مقالاً واحداً لغيري أو مقطع فيديو بغية التعبير عن وجهة نظري الشخصيه إذ أنني والحمد لله أستطيع أن أفعل ذلك بلغتي الشخصيه - ومواضيع القواميس التي أشرت إليها لا تتشابه مع هذا الموضوع وإلا كنا إعتبرنا أن موقع المعجم الوسيط للغه العربيه مثلاً هو شبيه لأي موضوع لغوي أو حتى نقاش نستخدم فيه اللغه العربيه في أي من قاعات المنتدى فاللغه واحده ولكن كيفية إستخدامها هو الفيصل ولكني لا أنكر أنني قد تجولت فوق صفحات النت لكي أقوم بتجميع أكبر قدر ممكن من تلك المصطلحات - ولكن شتان الفرق - عموماً أنا أخذت تلميحك بحسن نيه*
*وحلوه الحنكه والحبكه دي*
*وجميل إنك لم تعد تعترض على وجود هذا الموضوع في تلك القاعه 
وقريباً نبدأ إن شاء الله في مواصلة الموضوع* 
*من بعد أن من الله على شعب مصر بهذا النصر العظيم*
*إذ أن تفاعلنا مع هذه الثوره العظيمه 
قد حال بيننا وبين التواصل في هذا الموضوع
ودمت أنت أيضاً بكل خير
* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *هيا وصلت لمتشنكرين ؟؟؟
> 
> عموما قبل ماابلغ فرار
> 
> وأغنيلك الوداع
> 
> لايسعنى إلا ان اقول
> 
>  الصلى ع الصلى ... ولا كدب ولا فشخره*


*هي بصراحه لسه ماوصلتش*
*فيه رأي بيقول إنها نسيت الخريطه*
*وفيه رأي بيقول إن العنوان ضاع*
*ورأي تالت بيقول إن الوصفه كانت من نوع*
*دي وصفه سهله - دي وصفه هايله*
*إنما هي مين اللي وصلت؟*
*وفين متشنكرين دي عشان أنا مش واخد بالي*
*ياريت توضحي قصدك من غير تهديد*
*وأشوفك في متشنكرين بس ماتنسيش تقدمي على الفيزا*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ياجامد إنت يامدبلج المسائل 
> 
> وظابط الأداء...*


*جامد - مدبلج المسائل - ظابط الأداء*
*يانهار أبيض يا لولي*
*أنا كدا بدأت أخاف لحسن يتهموني إن أنا سبب إنفلاتك اللغوي*
*وعشان كدا أنا مضطر أنزل حروف الأمن وكتاتيب اللغه* 
*لكي نعيد تشكيل القواعد من جديد
وبعد كدا ندخل في مرحله إستقراء الموضوع مره أخرى
لإننا رايحين نحو إملاء صفحه جديده
من صفحات الإنشاء والتعـبـير
من غير خلافات ومن غير مانلاقي نفسنا 
واقفين ضد بعض في المعاجم
لأن بصراحه مافيش حاجه تستاهل تشكيل
وأنا بس حبيت أقولك الكلام ده إعراباً مني عن نيتي الصافيه
من غير أي بلاغه أو نصوص منقوله
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *جامد - مدبلج المسائل - ظابط الأداء*
> *يانهار أبيض يا لولي*
> *أنا كدا بدأت أخاف لحسن يتهموني إن أنا سبب إنفلاتك اللغوي*
> *وعشان كدا أنا مضطر أنزل حروف الأمن وكتاتيب اللغه* 
> *لكي نعيد تشكيل القواعد من جديد
> وبعد كدا ندخل في مرحله إستقراء الموضوع مره أخرى
> لإننا رايحين نحو إملاء صفحه جديده
> من صفحات الإنشاء والتعـبـير
> من غير خلافات ومن غير مانلاقي نفسنا 
> ...


يا ليلة زنفلي ؟
ايه الكلام التخين ده يا بوب؟؟
لاااا ..هتعملي فيها نضارة ..انا نظري نظر وباكل جزر ..
 ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> صباح الصباح
> الفكرة افتكاسة جامدة اخر تلت اشتغلات
> ولكن وجود هذه المصتلحات يدل علي وجود ثقافة مشوشة يجب  تظبيطها قبل أن تصبح معالجا لقضايا الوطن
> ولا أقولك
> فكككماقلش ده
> أخاع أنا 
> قشطات


*صباح الفل نظف ورول*
*بصراحه ياأخ محمود إعجابك بالفكره مخليني مزبهل آخر حاجه*
*وسامحني إني إتأخرت عليك في الرد بس بصراحه كانت مش طالبه*
*والأفكار كانت مضروبه فأسمحلي أتجاحى في كرمك*
*أما بقى من ناحية الكلام الكبير 
المتعلق بالمصطلحات والثقافه المشوشه ومعالجة قضايا الوطن*
*فموضوع معالجة قضايا الوطن هو دورك إنت يا محمود
إنت لسه في مقتبل العمر*
*والدنيا لسه فاتحالك دراعاتها أما أنا واللي زيي فإحنا*
*هرمنا هرمنا من أجل أن نفهم المصطلحات دهيه*
*وياريت ماتربطش مابين هرمنا هرمنا وإن أنا من سكان الهرم*
*مافيش علاقه بينهم خالص*
*اللي بينهم شارع فيصل*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كله بقى بونو يا أستاذ علم الدين خلاص..
> انسانى وخد عنوانى خلاص يا ريس
> واللعب بقى باشكا على الآخر..
> مفيش أى حد هايقدر يهوبص علينا ولا يخبط فى الحلل من هنا ورايح يا معلم..
> ولا أى بؤلة هاتقدر تضبطنا من هنا ورايح
> ولا يمكن حد هايعمل  بروبجندا زى بتاعتنا فى ميدان التحرير يا شاعر ولا يقول مشاعر ولا يرمى ودن علينا..
> دا احنا طلعنا تروتات فروتات من الآخر أوى..
> هانشرد لكل اللى يقف فى سكتنا جاهجهونى 
> وأى خلبوص يفكر ينطهدنا..هانخده تحت جناحنا وهانخيشه..
> ...


*الأخت اليمامه**
حضرتك كتبتي مداخلتك يوم 12 فبراير يعني بعد الخلع بيوم

**وعشان كدا طلعت مداخله جامده تحرير
وبصراحه كلامك كان واحشني مظاهرات*
*وحقيقي مش بس الموضوعات 
اللي حضرتك بتعمليها بتبقى جامده دبابه*
*لكن كمان أي موضوع بتشاركي فيه*
*بيبقاله طعم جميل مش طعم فاكس كنتاكي*
*وبكل صدق مداخلتك خلتني أحس إن أنا عيل إنتفاضه*
*مش واد أجنده ولا شاب حزب وطني*
*وأنا بأنتهز الفرصه و أحذر النوعيه دي*
*ومعاهم أي واد عناصر مندسه*
*أو أي فقيع مسيل للدموع
من الإقتراب من هذا الموضوع*
*عشان مش عايزين الحكايه
يدخل فيها مولوتوف*
*يعني بلاش ييجي هنا غير
اللي بيحبوا مصر آخر 25 حاجه*
*وإلا هنضطر نعمل لجان شعبيه
ونراجع الرقم القومي*
*عشان إحنا هدفنا الرئيسي من ورا الموضوع ده 
هو إن اللي بينا يكون أخلاق ميدان*
*وإن كلامنا يتميز بـ الشفافيه 
ويبقى حي مش مطاطي*
*وعشان أكون واضح أكتر*
*الموضوع ده تحرير مش مصطفى محمود*
*يعني أي حد مفكر نفسه دمه خفيف قذافي
أو يحاول يدخل هنا مرتزقه ولا بلطجه
**فأنا بقوله و شرف رئيس الوزراء*
*إحنا ممكن قوي نلعب أمن دوله 
ونقول عليك مواطن إتقفش بيفرق منشورات*
*ومافيش أسهل من إننا نعملك ملف
ونركبك توك توك من غير شمسيه
* *ونخليك تلفها كعب داير
**قسم قسم - و زنجه زنجه
فياريت محدش يضطرنا لكدا
وإلى الأمام
إلى الأمااااااام
إلى الأمااااااااااام*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ايه النظام ده يا عصام
بس توبك روش طحن 
عملي دماغ صح
و خلاني ازبهل اول ما قريته
انا كده علمت عليه
و هارجعله لما اعمل اصطباحة و استمخ

*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

هيه إيه الحكاية ؟
بتقول إيه ؟
المهم إن فيه واحد على الأقل فهم " ابن البلد"
المفروض الموضوعات دة يفتح لها موقع خاص فى المنتدى ، و لا تكون ملحقة بالصالون الثقافى

----------


## ابن البلد

> هيه إيه الحكاية ؟
> بتقول إيه ؟
> المهم إن فيه واحد على الأقل فهم " ابن البلد"
> المفروض الموضوعات دة يفتح لها موقع خاص فى المنتدى ، و لا تكون ملحقة بالصالون الثقافى


أ/ مصطفي 
أزي حضرتك أخبارك أيه ؟
يارب تكون بخير وبأحسن حال
وحشني جدا جدا جدا جدا
أتمنى أراك قريبا إن شاء الله 

وبالنسبة لبؤلة روشنة 
دي عايزة منتدى لوحدها وغير ملحقه بمنتدانا إطلاقا 
 ::

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله يكرمك يا أستاذ أحمد
الحقيقة أنى قد انشغلت تماما عن المنتدى فى الفترة الأخيرة لظروف متعددة خاصة ، و لكم كان يحز فى نفسى هذا الانقطاع عن الأحباب .. لكنى و الحمد لله الآن على ما يرام
و الله انت لك وحشة جامدة يا أستاذ أحمد و إن شاء الله نجتمع قريبا على خير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يا ليلة زنفلي ؟
> ايه الكلام التخين ده يا بوب؟؟
> لاااا ..هتعملي فيها نضارة ..انا نظري نظر وباكل جزر ..


*هي بالفعل كانت ليلة زنفلي*
*بس الكلام ده كان قبل الثوره*
*يعني قبل فك الحظر وقبل مانلبس لبس الشتا في عز الصيف*
*وبعدين ياأفندم أنا مقدرش أعمل فيها نضاره مع حضرتك*
*ده إنت تقولي للريس قوم وأنا أقعد مطرحك*
*وأنا ساعتها هكون أول الطايعين وآخر العاصيين*
*عشان أنا عارف إن سعادتك تحرير مش رد الجميل*
*وكل سنه وسجن طره طيب
إمبارح 4 مايو فات 84 سنه على تاريخ إنشاؤه
ولا فيه مناسبه تانيه وأنا مش واخد بالي؟

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *هي بالفعل كانت ليلة زنفلي*
> *بس الكلام ده كان قبل الثوره*
> *يعني قبل فك الحظر وقبل مانلبس لبس الشتا في عز الصيف*
> *وبعدين ياأفندم أنا مقدرش أعمل فيها نضاره مع حضرتك*
> *ده إنت تقولي للريس قوم وأنا أقعد مطرحك*
> *وأنا ساعتها هكون أول الطايعين وآخر العاصيين*
> *عشان أنا عارف إن سعادتك تحرير مش رد الجميل*
> *وكل سنه وسجن طره طيب
> إمبارح 4 مايو فات 84 سنه على تاريخ إنشاؤه
> ...


كلنا مش واخدين بالنا  :: 

امبارح بليل في التحرير كانوا جايبين تورتة وبيقولوا

" يلا حالا بالا بالا حيوا أبو الفساد "  ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ايه النظام ده يا عصام
> بس توبك روش طحن 
> عملي دماغ صح
> و خلاني ازبهل اول ما قريته
> انا كده علمت عليه
> و هارجعله لما اعمل اصطباحة و استمخ
> 
> *


*الحبيب معتز*

*أسعدني إزبهلالك*
*فمرورك قد أثبت أن البؤله مش متضعضع*
*بس يارب ماتغيرش رأيك 
وبعد كدا تقول إن مرورك كان مجرد إنبراشه لن تتكرر*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*قبل الإسترسال في البؤله أود أن أنقل إليكم بعض ماقرأت حول الأدب والثقافه - وذلك كوني قد تجرأت ووضعت البؤله في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي وإن كنت لا أعترض على نقله - أقصد طبعاً البؤله لحسن حد يفتكرني أقصد الصالون - إلى أي قاعة أخرى*
*الصالون الأدبي*
*تعريف الأدب والمفهوم العلمي له :*
*الأدب تعبيرٌ راق عن المشاعر والأفكار والآراء والخبرة الإنسانية. وهو في معناه العام يشمل كل ما كُتب عن التجارب الإنسانية عامة، ويشمل أيضًا الكتابات المختلفة من معلقات العرب وملاحم الإغريق وما سجله المصريون القدماء، وكذلك روايات نجيب محفوظ، ومغامرات ماركو بولو، ومسرحيات وليم شكسبير، ومقامات الحريري ورحلات ابن بطوطة والكتب الهزلية والسير الذاتية وما إلى ذلك*
*لماذا نقرأ الأدب:*
*نقرأ الأدب عادة لأسباب عديدة تتبدل بتقدم العمر أو بتغير اهتماماتنا، وربما كان السبب الأساسي الذي يدفعنا للقراءة هو المتعة، فنحن نقرأ أساسًا لأننا نستمتع بالقراءة.وتأخذ القراءة التي تستهدف المتعة أشكالاً متنوعة. فقد يكون الهدف منها تمضية أوقات الفراغ، أو الهروب من الجدران التي تحيط بنا من كل جانب.* *فالقراءة بمثابة طائرة تطير بنا بعيدًا عن دواخلنا لتحملنا إلى عوالم أناس آخرين*
*نقرأ في كثير من الأحيان؛ لاكتساب المزيد من المعلومات والمعرفة. فقد يُمتعنا أن نتعرف على الحياة في جبال الألب السويسرية، أو على حوض نهر المسيسيبي، كما أننا ربما نجد حلولاً ممكنة لمشكلاتنا حين نلتقي بأناس في الكتب يواجهون مشكلات تشابه تلك التي نعاني منها. ومن الممكن لنا أن نفهم عن طريق الأدب أوضاعًا قد لاندرك كنهها في بعض الأحيان حين تواجهنا في حياتنا العادية*
*وقد نقرأ ببساطة لأننا نستمتع بقراءة الكلمات المنظومة، فربما نستمتع بقراءة مقاطع لا معنى لها، كما يحب الأطفال سماع الأناشيد المنظومة وهم لا يفهمون معنى كلماتها في الواقع.*
*سبيل القراءة المبدعة:*
*ليس هنالك عمل أدبي له حكمته أو جماله في حد ذاته،وأعظم قصيدة أنشئت منذ عرف الإنسان الشعر، لا تعدو أن تكون مجرد رقعة كُتب عليها كلام مطبوع، إلى أن يتفاعل القراء معها. ولكي تصبح الكتابة أدبًا، لا بد لها من قارئ. والقارئ يساعد على إبداع الأدب بتفاعله مع أفكار الكاتب وعواطفه ومعتقداته.*
*الحكم على الأدب:*
*القراءة نشاط شخصي، إذ لا توجد أحكام نهائية يمكن من خلالها الحكم على قطعة مكتوبة. ويتدخل الذوق أو الطريقة السائدة في وقت ما لتؤثِّر في الأحكام النقدية المتعلقة بالعمل الأدبي. فقد يبدو عمل ما عملاً مأساوياً لدى جيل معين من القراء، ثم ما يلبث أن يُعَدَّ عملاً هزلياً لدى الجيل الذي يليه والعكس صحيح*
*الصالون الثقافي*
*كل مجتمع ينقسم إلى عدة أجزاء تسمى بالمجتمعات الفرعية ولكل جزء من هذه الأجزاء ثقافة خاصة وقيم وعادات وتقاليد وموروثات واتجاهات خاصة بها فقط وتسمى تلك الثقافة بالثقافة الفرعية ومن الممكن ان نجد أن الثقافة الفرعية هي في ذات الوقت تنقسم إلى ثقافات فرعية أصغر منها حتى نصل إلى ثقافة الفرد ومن خلال ثقافة الفرد نجد أن الموروثات والقيم والعادات التي بداخل هذه الثقافة هي جزء من الثقافة العامة للمجتمع.*
*وعندما أقدم بعض علماء الأنثروبولوجيا وعلماء الاجتماع على تعريف مفهوم الثقافة البشرية قالوا أنها سلوك تعلمي يكتسبه الأفراد كأعضاء في جماعات تعيش في المجتمع الواحد. في السبعينات من القرن التاسع عشر قدم عدد من علماء الأنثروبولوجيا أكثر من تعريف للثقافة وفي المحصلة أجمعوا على أن الثقافة هي ذلك الكل المعقد الذي يتضمن المعرفة ، والمعتقد ، والفن ، والخُلق ، والقانون ، والعادات الاجتماعية وأية إمكانيات اجتماعية أخرى بل وطبائع اكتسبها الإنسان كعضو في مجتمعه." وبعدئذ دأب هؤلاء على تقديم العديد من التحسينات والتباينات على هذا التعريف العام لمعنى الثقافة ، لكن الأهم هو أن الجميع اتفقوا على أن الثقافة هي سلوك تعلمي كثيراً ما يتناقض مع السلوك الموهوب تراثياً.*
*من هنا يمكن القول بأن الثقافة بهذا المفهوم تختلف عن الثقافة بالمفهوم الذي استخدم لوصف شخص مصقول صقلاً عالياً ، وله دراية بالموسيقى ، والأدب ، والفلسفة ، والسياسة ويجيد لغة عالمية إضافة إلى لغة أمه الأصلية ، بل وربما يتضمن أيضاً توجهات ثقافية أُخرى مشتركة مع الحياة المتحضرة من المعرفة بعالم الاتصال الحديث كالإنترنت وقريناته وما شابه ذلك.* *ومن زاوية أخرى نرى أن الثقافة الإنسانية بمفهومها التقني تتضمن سمات للسلوك التافه والدنيوي اللازم للحياة اليومية مثل اللباقة الاجتماعية وطباع و عادات الأكل ، وما إلى ذلك من فنون المجتمع المهذبة. وكما يمكن مناقشة أمر تفاهة مجتمعات محددة حول العالم ، وبناءً على ما تقدم فإنه يمكن اعتبار الثقافة مجموع كمي من المعرفة البشرية وسلوكها المكتسب ضمن الإطار الاجتماعي للفرد الواحد ، وهذا يؤدي بنا إلى التذكير بأنه يوجد كم من المعرفة لا تشترك فيه كل المجتمعات الإنسانية في أي وقت ولا يشترك فيه كل الأفراد في أي مجتمع ، أي أن هذا الكم المعرفي يكون مقصوراً على أفراد معينين في أوساط اجتماعية معينة وبالتالي فهم في أغلب الأحيان يشكلون كماً ضئيلاً في مجموعهم إلا أنهم جزء من الثقافة الإنسانية*
*ملتقي المناقشات الأدبيه والفكريه والثقافيه*
*الفكر في مفهومه العام هو الحكم على الواقع ،و هو بشكل خاص عملية نقل الواقع بواسطة الحواس إلى الدماغ و وجود معلومات سابقة به يُفسر بواسطتها الواقع

وأخيراً أود أن ألفت الإنتباه إلى أن عمرو قطامش قد فاز بالمركز الأول بقصيده عنوانها شاب سيس في أحد المسابقات وصار لقبه الشاعر وأصبح ضيفاً معتاداً في كثير من برامج التوك شو ومن دون النظر لإختلافنا أو إتفاقنا حول مايكتبه فهل ياترى يحق لنا مناقشة هذا الأمر في الصالون الأدبي والثقافي أو يجب علينا أن نناقشه في قاعة أخرى*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأخت اليمامه**
> حضرتك كتبتي مداخلتك يوم 12 فبراير يعني بعد الخلع بيوم
> 
> **وعشان كدا طلعت مداخله جامده تحرير
> وبصراحه كلامك كان واحشني مظاهرات*
> *وحقيقي مش بس الموضوعات 
> اللي حضرتك بتعمليها بتبقى جامده دبابه*
> *لكن كمان أي موضوع بتشاركي فيه*
> *بيبقاله طعم جميل مش طعم فاكس كنتاكي*
> ...


استمورننج يا أستاذ عصام ..
بالصلى ع الصلى على كلامك ..فى الجون ..وبصراحة أنا أول ما قريت مداخلتك المِتعة دى ..وكلامك   اللى عملى دماغ  طحن قلت أختفى شوية لغاية لما أعرف بس أستمخ منها وأحط ايدى على البلف وأرجع بقى أنحز بالونجز وأتعامل مع كلامك المتودك دا على مهلى  ..ونبهيض بقى الفهايص براحتنا ..ولا حد يجى حتتنا ..الموضوع دا أنتيكة وأثبت ان الروشنة أدب ومش هز كتاف ..

أنا بس عايزة أطمنك وأقولك استجم ..كله بقى فى الإمبلايز خلاص يا ريس ..ما تعتلشى هم ..أنا زى ما وضحت لك كدا فى الحوار اللى فات من بعد ما صدرنا لعلى بابا الوش الخشب وأعلن فرار وراح يقعدله فى حتة ناشفة والعملية بقت فى النملية واللبش انفض من حوالينا ..والشعب بقى مستكانيس آخر حاجة ..وفوقنا كدا وروقنا ..ما حدش يقدر يا زعيم يجى ناحيتنا تانى لإما هانكحرته ..دا احنا المصريين بتاع كوليشن كان ..والدنيا كلها عرفتنا وبتتعلم منا ..كله بقى فى اللذيذ بعون الله..وبكرة لسه هاتحلو ..

بس يا شقيق بينى وبينك أنا مش مستمخة برضو من الوضع ..وعندى أكلان فى دماغى من اللى بيجرى..احنا عايزين نبطل  قفش بقى ونقضيها الناس لبعضيها برضو بدل ما احنا كدا كل واحد فينا هارش التانى وواقفله زى اللقمة فى الزور..مش معقول فى كل خرابة هانطلع عفريت ونفضل نرمى جتتنا على بعضيشنا كدا كتير وبلاش نضيع ثورتنا الفللى فى الأونطة ..العفشة قفشت يا أستاذ عصام وخايفة لا تقفش أكتر من كدا نروح فى الترللى ..مش عايزين القصة تبقى سبوبة بقى والشعب يتحول لزومبجية ..عايزين نراعى بعضينا ..وآل راعينى قيراط أراعيك اتنين ..لسه ادامنا مشوار طويل ودهاليز الحياة ياما لسه هاتدبلجنا يا ريس ..واللا ايه ..قولى بس لو لك شوق فى حاجة ..

بنرمى التماسى..

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> هيه إيه الحكاية ؟
> بتقول إيه ؟
> المهم إن فيه واحد على الأقل فهم " ابن البلد"
> المفروض الموضوعات دة يفتح لها موقع خاص فى المنتدى ، و لا تكون ملحقة بالصالون الثقافى





> الله يكرمك يا أستاذ أحمد
> الحقيقة أنى قد انشغلت تماما عن المنتدى فى الفترة الأخيرة لظروف متعددة خاصة ، و لكم كان يحز فى نفسى هذا الانقطاع عن الأحباب .. لكنى و الحمد لله الآن على ما يرام
> و الله انت لك وحشة جامدة يا أستاذ أحمد و إن شاء الله نجتمع قريبا على خير


*الحبيب الغالي أستاذ مصطفى سلام*

*أنا عشان خاطر حضرتك ماعنديش أي مانع أعيد الحكايه
من أول و جديد بس أخاف أكون فهمت سؤالين حضرتك غلط*
*ويعني الشر بره وبعيد يكون سؤالين حضرتك المقصود من وراهم 
إن حضرتك معترض على الموضوع*
*ومش قصد حضرتك من السؤالين إيه الحكايه؟ وإنت بتقول إيه؟*
*إن حضرتك مش عارف إيه الحكايه 
ولا إن حضرتك مش فاهم إحنا بنقول إيه*
*عموماً ياأفندم حضرتك مشرف القاعه وأنا موافق على أي قرار
حضرتك تاخده بخصوص الموضوع - قصدي البؤله*
*بس لعلم حضرتك أنا جاتلي عقود إحتراف في قاعات تانيه
لكن أنا رفضتها كلها علشان أحظى بشرف وجودي 
في قاعه حضرتك مشرف عليها*
*ولعلم حضرتك برضه أنا فيه مداخله في الموضوع ده 
كتبت فيها كلام جامد قوي من نوعية إستقراء وإنشاء وتعبير وإملاء*
*لدرجة إن الأخت مصراويه جداً إعتبرتني بحاول أعمل فيها نضاره
فيما معناه إن أنا مثقف يعني*
*وقالت إنه كلام تخين قوي وأطلقت عليا لقب بوب 
بينما أنا يدوبك بحاول أتشقلط على قد ماأقدر*
*وأخيراً إسمحلي أقولك إن حضرتك كمان والله 
كنت واحشني وحظر التجوال كان حايشني*
*وإنقطاع التواصل بيني وبينك كان برضه بيحز في نفسي قوي*
*أصل أنا حزاز آخر حاجه وغياب الأحبه 
والناس الغاليه زي حضرتك بيعملي حزازيه في النفسيه*
*ألف حمد الله على سلامتك ويارب مايحرمنا من وجودك الدائم وسطينا*
*وكلام في سرك الجدع إبن البلد عامل فيها إن هو حافرتي و ش.ش.ش.*
*بس الموضوع مش كدا خالص وخلي بال حضرتك
عشان واضح قوي من كلامه هنا إنه زومبجي*
*بس عمره ماهيقدر يبعدنا عن بعض يازعيم 
وربنا اللي يعلم إن أنا كل نيتي من ورا الموضوع ده*
*إن إحنا نستكانيس شويه عشان سكح مراجيح ع الديق*
*ولا إيه رأي حضرتك؟*
*والله العظيم إنت حبيب قلبي وربنا اللي يعلم*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أ/ مصطفي 
> أزي حضرتك أخبارك أيه ؟
> يارب تكون بخير وبأحسن حال
> وحشني جدا جدا جدا جدا
> أتمنى أراك قريبا إن شاء الله 
> 
> وبالنسبة لبؤلة روشنة 
> دي عايزة منتدى لوحدها وغير ملحقه بمنتدانا إطلاقا


*يانهار أبيض*
*حقيقي ماكانش العشم يا أحمد*
*ده أنت بايعني على الآخر*
*وبلغة الناس القديمه*
*رامي طوبتي*
*مع إني ماعملتش فيك أي حاجه وحشه*
*ده أنا طول عمري بعتبرك شقيق*
*فأزاي يجيلك قلب تحسسني إن أنا سيطه عناب*
*ده ماكانش ناقص غير إنك تقول عليا إني شكونتا*
*وبصراحه أنا رسالتك وصلتني وفهمت إنك*
*عايز تبعتني أجيب لب من تنزانيا*
*وكل ده عشان الأستاذ مصطفى قال عليك إن إنت بس اللي فاهم*
*وبدال ماتتعامل معايا تبعاً للمقوله اللي بتقول*
*همبوله هبه في الحبه كظايظ*
*لقيتك بتبرشط وبتعاملني بمبدأ*
*الدفش اللي فشلك جحمزه وحزيه*
*عموماً الله يسامحك*
*مع إني كنت بحبك حب شفيق للبلوفر*
*وحب عفاف شعيب للبيتزا*
*عموماً ياسيدي حقك عليا*
*وأنا بمجرد ماأترجم المصطلحات للزغافه هعلنها فرتيكه*
*وهأعمل بنصيحتك وأفتح للبؤله منتدى خاص* 
*بس إوعى ساعتها تزعل مني يا ماو*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> كلنا مش واخدين بالنا 
> 
> امبارح بليل في التحرير كانوا جايبين تورتة وبيقولوا
> 
> " يلا حالا بالا بالا حيوا أبو الفساد "


*إسكووووووووووووتي*
*مش طلع إنه مش أبو الفساد*
*ده أتاريه هو الفساد نفسه*
*وإحنا ياحبة عيني اللي كنا ظالمين الفساد وفاكرينه إبنه*
*و على رأي المثل*
*إفسد يافاسد مهما تفسد ومهما الفساد هيكون*
*آخر المتمَّه يبقى يومك إسود 
و نهاية فـُسَادَّك لازم تكون خلعون*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> استمورننج يا أستاذ عصام ..
> بالصلى ع الصلى على كلامك ..فى الجون ..وبصراحة أنا أول ما قريت مداخلتك المِتعة دى ..وكلامك اللى عملى دماغ طحن قلت أختفى شوية لغاية لما أعرف بس أستمخ منها وأحط ايدى على البلف وأرجع بقى أنحز بالونجز وأتعامل مع كلامك المتودك دا على مهلى ..ونبهيض بقى الفهايص براحتنا ..ولا حد يجى حتتنا ..الموضوع دا أنتيكة وأثبت ان الروشنة أدب ومش هز كتاف ..
> 
> أنا بس عايزة أطمنك وأقولك استجم ..كله بقى فى الإمبلايز خلاص يا ريس ..ما تعتلشى هم ..أنا زى ما وضحت لك كدا فى الحوار اللى فات من بعد ما صدرنا لعلى بابا الوش الخشب وأعلن فرار وراح يقعدله فى حتة ناشفة والعملية بقت فى النملية واللبش انفض من حوالينا ..والشعب بقى مستكانيس آخر حاجة ..وفوقنا كدا وروقنا ..ما حدش يقدر يا زعيم يجى ناحيتنا تانى لإما هانكحرته ..دا احنا المصريين بتاع كوليشن كان ..والدنيا كلها عرفتنا وبتتعلم منا ..كله بقى فى اللذيذ بعون الله..وبكرة لسه هاتحلو ..
> 
> بس يا شقيق بينى وبينك أنا مش مستمخة برضو من الوضع ..وعندى أكلان فى دماغى من اللى بيجرى..احنا عايزين نبطل قفش بقى ونقضيها الناس لبعضيها برضو بدل ما احنا كدا كل واحد فينا هارش التانى وواقفله زى اللقمة فى الزور..مش معقول فى كل خرابة هانطلع عفريت ونفضل نرمى جتتنا على بعضيشنا كدا كتير وبلاش نضيع ثورتنا الفللى فى الأونطة ..العفشة قفشت يا أستاذ عصام وخايفة لا تقفش أكتر من كدا نروح فى الترللى ..مش عايزين القصة تبقى سبوبة بقى والشعب يتحول لزومبجية ..عايزين نراعى بعضينا ..وآل راعينى قيراط أراعيك اتنين ..لسه ادامنا مشوار طويل ودهاليز الحياة ياما لسه هاتدبلجنا يا ريس ..واللا ايه ..قولى بس لو لك شوق فى حاجة ..
> 
> بنرمى التماسى..


*إستمورننج على الإستمورننج الرائع اللي في المداخله اللي آخر دلع دي*
*و ياريت بقى إن الناس اللي كانت مش واخده بالها* 
*تبدأ تاخد بالها وتفهم الكلام التقيل قوي ده بتركيز* 
*و تعدي على كل سطر على مهلها*
*يعني كفايه قوي الحكمه اللي وسط السطور - واللي بتقولي فيها*
*الروشنه أدب مش هز إكتاف*
*بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكي*
*إيه ياهندزززززه الكلام الجامد قوي ده*
*ده أحنا أتارينا طلعنا غلابه قوي*
*و في رواية أخرى - إحنا طلعنا فنجرية بق*
*عموماً يا شقيقه أنا رجعت آهو بعد ماعرفت إن* 
*علي بابا خبط في الوش الخشب* 
*وراح مرمي على النقاله الألامونيا* 
*اللي ورا الشباك الحديد*
*وإن شاء الله عن قريب هنستمخ على الآخر*
*والشعب هيبقى مستكانيس كمان وكمان*
*و ماتخافيش لأن الزومبجيه بس هم اللي هيروحوا في الترللي*
*و العفشه اللي قفشت دي ليها حل أكيد بس كل شئ بأوانه*
*وبعدين دهاليز الحياه دي هنقدر نتعامل معاها من خلال شعارنا الجديد*
*توك توك لكل مواطن* 
*يتفسح فيه براحته في الدهاليز المدبلجه و الغير مدبلجه*
*أنا آسف لأني مش قادر أرمي التماسي عشان مافيش لياقه*
*فلو مش هيضايقك إسمحيلي*
*أدحرج المسا*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *إستمورننج على الإستمورننج الرائع اللي في المداخله اللي آخر دلع دي*
> *و ياريت بقى إن الناس اللي كانت مش واخده بالها* 
> *تبدأ تاخد بالها وتفهم الكلام التقيل قوي ده بتركيز* 
> *و تعدي على كل سطر على مهلها*
> *يعني كفايه قوي الحكمه اللي وسط السطور - واللي بتقولي فيها*
> *الروشنه أدب مش هز إكتاف*
> *بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكي*
> *إيه ياهندزززززه الكلام الجامد قوي ده*
> *ده أحنا أتارينا طلعنا غلابه قوي*
> ...


ازيك يا أستاذ عصام 
حمدلله على السلامة ..منور المنتدى 
وألف مبروك على الأخبار الحلوة ..وديوانك الجديد 
الحقيقة انا ماكنتش قادرة أضحك ..بس بمجرد ما جيت هنا لقيت نفسى بضحك جدا يعنى ..
هى ايه العبارة بالضبط ؟
مين اللى كان كاتب الكلام دا ..وعامل الدماغ الجامدة دى ؟!!
يااااه ..
دى كانت أيام 
ياريت ترجع !
بس أحب أطمنك برضو ان الشعب بقى مستكانيس آخر مليون حاجة 
وشربوه حاجة أصفرا من اياها ..وخلاص بقى فى الترللى 
وباى باى يا ثورة 
وتعظيم سلام ميرى معتبر للى مش واخد باله كويس 
وفتح عينك بقى ..تاكل ايه .....

أستاذ عصام علم الدين 
بجد انا ضحكت هنا أوى ..وسعدت جدا بمشاركتك الساخرة اللوذعية العبقرية 
وعمرى ماهنسى البؤلة دى أبدا ما حييت 
شكرا من القلب

 :f2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأخ و الصديق الحبيب الشاعر المبدع الأستاذ عصام
كل الحب و التقدير ، و كل عام و أنتم بخير
يبدو من تعليقى على بؤلتك إنى أنتمى إلى جيل متخلف عن روح العصر ، بعيد عن لغته .. ظهر هذا جليا فى تعقيبى على تلك اللغة الغريبة على و التى لا أجيدها نتيجة الجهل .
و إن كنت لم أفهم فهذا ذنبى و نتيجة لتخلفى و ليس ذلك راجعا إلى النص الذى يبدو أنه بالغ الرقة ، ملئ بالمعانى التى يقصر ذهنى عن الوصول إلى مراميها .
أما ما اقترحته بإفراد قاعة مخصصة للمفالات المكتوبة بمثل هذه اللغة ، فليس فى هذا إقلال من قيمة هذا الإبداع و إنما اعتزاز و حفز للمبدعين فى هذا المجال ...
و لكن يبدو أنى قد أسأت التعبير بما أثار غضب أخى و حبيبى الأستاذ عصام .. لذا فإنى أقدم له - علاوة على حبى - اعتذارى الشديد
بس برضه أقول لك حاجة : أنا ما فهمتش لغة هذه البؤلة و قرأتها كأنى أقرأ لغة أحدث من قدرتى  على الفهم ..
كل الحب .. و كل عام و أنتم بخير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ازيك يا أستاذ عصام 
> حمدلله على السلامة ..منور المنتدى 
> وألف مبروك على الأخبار الحلوة ..وديوانك الجديد 
> الحقيقة انا ماكنتش قادرة أضحك ..بس بمجرد ما جيت هنا لقيت نفسى بضحك جدا يعنى ..
> هى ايه العبارة بالضبط ؟
> مين اللى كان كاتب الكلام دا ..وعامل الدماغ الجامدة دى ؟!!
> يااااه ..
> دى كانت أيام 
> ياريت ترجع !
> ...


*الأخت الغاليه اليمامه* 
*الله يسلمك يارب وألف شكر على تهنئتك بخصوص ديواني الجديد*
*وطبعاً المنتدى منور بيكي وبكل الأعضاء المحترمين*
*واللي زي العسل اللي بيضمهم منتدانا الحبيب*
*أما فيما يتعلق بالبؤله ومين اللي كان كاتب الكلام الجامد ده*
*فأنا شخصياً أرى أنها بؤله شركه وكل واحد مر عليها ليه نصيب فيها*
*وأنا برضه زيك تماماً كدا ببقى مستكانيس على الآخر* 
*وأنا بمر فوق السطور وأرجع بالذاكره لأول الحكايه*
*بالفعل أنا شخصياً بأشعر بمتعه خلال وجودي في البؤله دي*
*وبيني وبينك بقى البؤله دي بتفكرني بـ مرمر و سماره*
*مرمر و سماره مين؟*
*حاضر هقولك آهو ماتشخطيش كدا*
*مرمر و سماره دول كانوا دارين للسيما - درجه تالته -*
*يعني ثلاث أفلام في عرض واحد*
*ودول كانوا في حي الدقي اللي أنا عشت فيه طفولتي*
*مرمر إتحولت إلى مسرح نجم*
*وسماره بقى مكانها برج إداري عالي قوي*
*هتسأليني إنت بقى - إيه علاقة مرمر وسماره بالبؤله دي؟*
*ياستي حاضر هقولك برضه - بس من غير نرفزه يعني - خليكي كوووول*
*شوفي بقى - إحنا طبعاً كنا بندخل السينمات دي*
*ونقعد في الترسو ونتلقى قشر اللب وأعقاب السجاير في قفانا*
*ووإحنا خارجين نلاقي الناس اللي هتدخل الحفله اللي بعدينا بيسألونا*
*ياكااااابتن - أخبار الأفلام إيه؟*
*قصه ولا مناااااظر؟*
*وطبعاً بيبقى نفسهم يكون الرد - مناااااظر*
*آهي البؤله دي بقى هي المناظر بتاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي*
*عشان كدا بسم الله ماشاء الله عدد الزوار فيها مرتفع*
*مقارنة بالمواضيع - القصه*
*ومع الوضع في الإعتبار الفتره الزمنيه بتاعة* 
*البؤله - المناظر - والمواضيع - القصه*
*نبقى كدا عدينا - ده غير إن إحنا لسه قودامنا*
*مشوار الترجمه للأحباب اللي ياعيني مالهمش غير في المواضيع القصه*
*مش هطول عليكي - بس أنا سعيد قوي بتواجدك الدائم في البؤله*
*ربنا يسعدك دايماً* 
*وأنا اللي حقيقي بشكرك من قلبي على هذا التواصل الأكثر من رائع*
*ياريت بقى وإنت خارجه تقولي للي واقفين على باب الصالون*
*إن البؤله منااااااظر عشان عدد الزائرين يزيد* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأخ و الصديق الحبيب الشاعر المبدع الأستاذ عصام
> كل الحب و التقدير ، و كل عام و أنتم بخير
> يبدو من تعليقى على بؤلتك إنى أنتمى إلى جيل متخلف عن روح العصر ، بعيد عن لغته .. ظهر هذا جليا فى تعقيبى على تلك اللغة الغريبة على و التى لا أجيدها نتيجة الجهل .
> و إن كنت لم أفهم فهذا ذنبى و نتيجة لتخلفى و ليس ذلك راجعا إلى النص الذى يبدو أنه بالغ الرقة ، ملئ بالمعانى التى يقصر ذهنى عن الوصول إلى مراميها .
> أما ما اقترحته بإفراد قاعة مخصصة للمفالات المكتوبة بمثل هذه اللغة ، فليس فى هذا إقلال من قيمة هذا الإبداع و إنما اعتزاز و حفز للمبدعين فى هذا المجال ...
> و لكن يبدو أنى قد أسأت التعبير بما أثار غضب أخى و حبيبى الأستاذ عصام .. لذا فإنى أقدم له - علاوة على حبى - اعتذارى الشديد
> بس برضه أقول لك حاجة : أنا ما فهمتش لغة هذه البؤلة و قرأتها كأنى أقرأ لغة أحدث من قدرتى على الفهم ..
> كل الحب .. و كل عام و أنتم بخير


*يانهار أبيض يا أستاذ مصطفى - ينفع كدا يعني؟*
*طب شوف حضرتك بقى*
*ومن غير ماتفتكرني بهوبص أو بقول كلام في الهجايص*
*وربنا يعلم أن أنا مش بظيط*
*حضرتك بالنسبالي شخصيه بونو بشكل لا يمكنك تخيله*
*وإنت عارف كدا كويس قوي*
*وأنا حقيقي بتعلم من حضرتك وبعتبرك جهبز و حافرتي*
*وبيشرفني جداً إن أكون على علاقه إنسانيه جميله*
*بشخصيه رائعه زي حضرتك*
*و عشان كدا وبكل صراحه إعتذار حضرتك خلاني*
*أزبهل آخر حاجه* 
*وبقيت متحشم منك بشكل غير عادي*
*طب ده أنا لو حسيت للحظه واحده إن حضرتك زعلان مني*
*مش هلاقي قودامي غير حل واحد بس وهو*
*إني أدعك الفانوس في لحظتها* 
*و ده من غير ماتفتكرني بسنجف*
*أو ييجي حد يحاول يوقع بينا ويقولك* 
*إن أنا بفنس النس أو بجندل مع حضرتك*
*ولذلك أرجوك يا أستاذ مصطفى* 
*تاخدني تحت جناحك* 
*و على قد ماتقدر تدبلج المسائل*
*البؤله ببساطه هو سكح مراجيح ع الديق*
*فأنا قولت نخليها همبوله هبه في الحبه كظايظ* 
*وماجاش على بالي خالص إني ألاقي* 
*الشخرمون طاخ في الترللي*
*عموماً يا أستاذ مصطفى أنا قررت أعاقب نفسي* 
*و من النهارده مش هروح شارع الرمش تاني أبداً*
*و أرجوك تقبل إعتذاري على كل كلمه كتبتها قبل كدا* 
*وحضرتك لقيتها صعبه التفسير*
*بس أظن المرادي الكلام واضح جداً* 
*ومالوش غير معنى واحد بس و هو* 
*إن إنت حبيبي و واحد من أغلى وأجمل الناس*
*اللي عرفتهم في المنتدى*
*و على النت بشكل عام*
*وكل سنه وإنت بألف خير يارب*
*خالص تحياتي وحبي* 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*و كما وعدناكم هانحن قد عدنا للبدء في حلقات الترجمه التي أرسل إلينا كثيرون للسؤال عن موعد البدء فيها و نظراً للأقبال الشديد على عروض هذه الدوره فقد تم إغلاق باب التسجيل على أن نعاود فتحه من جديد في حينه - و تقديراً منا لكل هؤلاء الذين عبروا عن رغبتهم للإلتحاق بالدوره الإنتشاريه للمصطلحات الخمفشاريه
فقد رأينا أن نسمح لهم بمتابعة هذه الدوره على طريقة التعليم المفتوح بس ياريت ماحدش يقفل الباب وراه أو من غير ماياخد باله يقفله على صباعه - أما من سيصعب عليهم المتابعة بواسطة التعليم المفتوح لأي سبب من الأسباب - يعني مش لاقيين المفتاح - أو معاهم المفتاح بس مش شايفين الكالون - فهؤلاء يمكنهم المتابعه عن طريق التعلم عن بُعد - مع مراعاة أن أدنى مسافه للتعلم عن بعد هي 2 طن - واللي مش قادر يوزن المسافه عشان معندهوش ميزان منزلي - يقدر يوزن عند الفكهاني اللي تحت البيت و يبعتلنا الفاتوره في موعد أقصاه 3 كيلو متر*
*و تيسيراً منا على كل المتابعين و توضيحاً لكيفية الحصول على الترجمه الصحيحه للمصطلح أو التعبير مجال البحث فسنحاول في البدايه أن نورد بعض الأمثله التي ستعينكم في المستقبل على فهم
المنهج الخمفشاري
دون أي تعقيدات*
*المثال الأول - وهو مثال موجه بشكل خاص لأصحاب العقول الرياضيه*
*طخ** x* *ضات*
*واضح جداً أن الترجمه الصحيحه لهذا المصطلح هي تخفيضات - و هو مصطلح منتشر في المولات و أماكن التسوق و الهدف منه إستغفال جمهور المتسوقين من الرجال حيث أن السيدات في غير حاجه لذلك كونهم هيشتروا هيشتروا - بإختصار هن مستغفلات بدون أي مجهود*
*المثال الثاني - و هو مثال موجه بشكل خاص لأصحاب الثقافه الفرانكوأراب والمهتمين في نفس الوقت بأنواع البارفانات*
*إف** t* *تاح*
*و ترجمة هذا المصطلح هي بكل بساطه إفتتاح - وأصل هذه الكلمه كما هو واضح يعود إلى الأسره الكنيفيه و مؤسسها الملك يع و قد تم إدراجها إلى المعجم حينما قام الأمير إف إبن الملكه تي - دي غير الملكه تي اللي في كتب التاريخ - و الملك تاح بإفتتاح أول دورة مياه عامه لجماهير الشعب اللي قامت بثوره جامده وقتها بسبب ظروف الحزق الإقتصادي اللي إتفرض عليهم من وزارة الصرف الصحي ويجب الإشاره إلى أن الأمير إف قد تآمر وقتها على أخوه الأمير باكابورت - الذي سترد ترجمة له فيما بعد - 
و شد عليه السفون مما أدى إلى صعوبة العثور
على أي معلومات تفــ صيليه حوله*
*نرجو أن يكون الأسلوب الذي ستسير عليه حلقات الترجمه قد إتضحت معالمه للجميع بما قد أوردناه من أمثله - و ياريت ياجماعه من أولها نهتم شويه عشان اللي هيركز معانا من البداية هيستوعب الحلقات بعد كدا بأقل جهد ممكن*
*و نلتقي في الحلقه القادمه على خيل*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*شوف بقى ياأستاذ عصام بعد التحية والسلام واللازم منه هدخل شمال وأقول بعلو الصوت زعلان منك 
أيوة زعلان منك يعني الواحد لما يشوف في منتدى أسماء كبيرة زي حضراتكم وبعدين يستنى 20 سنة علشان يبدأ يتعامل معاهم ويتعلم 
طبعا متعرفنيش لكني تشرفت برؤية سطور كثيرة أسرتني كثيرا ومن بينها هذا الموضوع الممتع جدا 
أتابع وأتمنى حضورا يجمعنا دمت بكل خير 
طبعا في بالي دلوقتي هترد عليا باللغة الفينيقية ولا السومرية هههههههههههههه
جزيل شكري وتقديري*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *شوف بقى ياأستاذ عصام بعد التحية والسلام واللازم منه هدخل شمال وأقول بعلو الصوت زعلان منك 
> أيوة زعلان منك يعني الواحد لما يشوف في منتدى أسماء كبيرة زي حضراتكم وبعدين يستنى 20 سنة علشان يبدأ يتعامل معاهم ويتعلم 
> طبعا متعرفنيش لكني تشرفت برؤية سطور كثيرة أسرتني كثيرا ومن بينها هذا الموضوع الممتع جدا 
> أتابع وأتمنى حضورا يجمعنا دمت بكل خير 
> طبعا في بالي دلوقتي هترد عليا باللغة الفينيقية ولا السومرية هههههههههههههه
> جزيل شكري وتقديري*


 *الأخ الفاضل الشاطر حسن*

*برضه بعد التحيه و السلام و الذي منه
نصيحه مني بلاش تدخل شمال
عشان فيه لجنه واقفه على الناصيه بعد أول حودايه
و بلاش تزعق لحسن الأتاري ياخدك
**و طبعاً أنا مايرضنيش أبداً إن إنت و لا أي حد 
من أسرة المنتدى الحبيب و القريب إلى قلبي يكون زعلان مني*
*عموماً حقك عليا ياصديقي و أتمنى أن تفارقني حالة الفتور التي تنتابني منذ فتره من وقت لآخر قريباً إن شاء الله و أن تتجدد لدى الرغبه في التفاعل و التواصل مع قاعات و موضوعات المنتدى و كل أعضاءه القريبين إلى قلبي*
*أنا أيضاً قرأت لك بعض مواضيعك في المنتدى و سعدت بها ويشرفني أنك قد قرأت لي بعض سطوري المتواضعه و أنها قد نالت إستحسانك*
*أهلاً بك في البؤله و تمنياتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع في المنتدى*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *و كما وعدناكم هانحن قد عدنا للبدء في حلقات الترجمه التي أرسل إلينا كثيرون للسؤال عن موعد البدء فيها و نظراً للأقبال الشديد على عروض هذه الدوره فقد تم إغلاق باب التسجيل على أن نعاود فتحه من جديد في حينه - و تقديراً منا لكل هؤلاء الذين عبروا عن رغبتهم للإلتحاق بالدوره الإنتشاريه للمصطلحات الخمفشاريه
> فقد رأينا أن نسمح لهم بمتابعة هذه الدوره على طريقة التعليم المفتوح بس ياريت ماحدش يقفل الباب وراه أو من غير ماياخد باله يقفله على صباعه - أما من سيصعب عليهم المتابعة بواسطة التعليم المفتوح لأي سبب من الأسباب - يعني مش لاقيين المفتاح - أو معاهم المفتاح بس مش شايفين الكالون - فهؤلاء يمكنهم المتابعه عن طريق التعلم عن بُعد - مع مراعاة أن أدنى مسافه للتعلم عن بعد هي 2 طن - واللي مش قادر يوزن المسافه عشان معندهوش ميزان منزلي - يقدر يوزن عند الفكهاني اللي تحت البيت و يبعتلنا الفاتوره في موعد أقصاه 3 كيلو متر*
> *و تيسيراً منا على كل المتابعين و توضيحاً لكيفية الحصول على الترجمه الصحيحه للمصطلح أو التعبير مجال البحث فسنحاول في البدايه أن نورد بعض الأمثله التي ستعينكم في المستقبل على فهم
> المنهج الخمفشاري
> دون أي تعقيدات*
> *المثال الأول - وهو مثال موجه بشكل خاص لأصحاب العقول الرياضيه*
> *طخ** x* *ضات*
> *واضح جداً أن الترجمه الصحيحه لهذا المصطلح هي تخفيضات - و هو مصطلح منتشر في المولات و أماكن التسوق و الهدف منه إستغفال جمهور المتسوقين من الرجال حيث أن السيدات في غير حاجه لذلك كونهم هيشتروا هيشتروا - بإختصار هن مستغفلات بدون أي مجهود*
> *المثال الثاني - و هو مثال موجه بشكل خاص لأصحاب الثقافه الفرانكوأراب والمهتمين في نفس الوقت بأنواع البارفانات*
> ...


 
وعادت أيام البؤلة الغميقة !
ماهى بؤلة بقى ..مافيهاش نور ولا كهرباء 
ازيك يا أستاذ عصام ..
الحقيقة السعادة اجتاح - حاتنى لما شوفت حضرتك انهاردة وانت فى البؤلة بتدعبس فيها 
لا تتصور كم ان - شرّح فؤادى لهذه العودة الميمونة 
وأتمنى ألا تطول الغيبة مرة أخرى ..حتى لا تستطيل البؤلة ولا نعرف لها هىّ من دىّ
طبعا انت عارف انى اول واحدة تقعد فى الصف الأمامى ..فى اول تختة 
علشان أنا تلميذة مجتهدة فى الترجمة بجميع انواعها ..ويظهر هاتفوق على نفسى فى هذا الكورس الخنفشارى لدرجة السقوط علشان حد يفوقنى بامتياز مع مرتبة ومخدة لزوم الراحة ..

معايا المفتاح فى جيبى ماتقلقش ..وشايفة الكالون ..
والجادون على ما يرام 
علشان هادخل بالبسكلته بعد اذنك يعنى 
علشان الكورس يبقى آخر روشنة 
والبؤلة تحلو

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وعادت أيام البؤلة الغميقة !
> ماهى بؤلة بقى ..مافيهاش نور ولا كهرباء 
> ازيك يا أستاذ عصام ..
> الحقيقة السعادة اجتاح - حاتنى لما شوفت حضرتك انهاردة وانت فى البؤلة بتدعبس فيها 
> لا تتصور كم ان - شرّح فؤادى لهذه العودة الميمونة 
> وأتمنى ألا تطول الغيبة مرة أخرى ..حتى لا تستطيل البؤلة ولا نعرف لها هىّ من دىّ
> طبعا انت عارف انى اول واحدة تقعد فى الصف الأمامى ..فى اول تختة 
> علشان أنا تلميذة مجتهدة فى الترجمة بجميع انواعها ..ويظهر هاتفوق على نفسى فى هذا الكورس الخنفشارى لدرجة السقوط علشان حد يفوقنى بامتياز مع مرتبة ومخدة لزوم الراحة ..
> 
> ...


*التلميذه المجتهده و الأخت المحترمه اليمامه*

*كنت متأكد أنك ستكونين ممن سيسارعون لحجز مكان في الصف الأول*
*فأنت شريكة أيام البؤله الغميقه*
*و إن شاء الله المرادي سنحاول أن نلتزم بالمواعيد ذلك لأننا جادون*
*خصوصاً بعد ماشوفناكي جايه ببسكلته ذات جادون على مايرام*
*و بصراحه أخجلتيني بذوقك في إختيار باقة الورد الجميله دي 
التي ستجعلنا نبدأ في متابعة الدروس*
*و نحن في حاله نفسيه تتناسب مع أهمية مانحن مقدمين عليه*
*عموماً و كما هو متبع نود التنبيه على الآتي :

**كل منتسب للكورس ذكر كان أو أنثى هيطلق عليه لقب شرفنطح*
*الفصل الخمفشاري الواحد مدته عيشه برطعه ونص*
*على كل شرفنطح أن يراعي القواعد الخمفشاريه*
*الشرفنطح الزبله يقعد قودام و السنافور ورا عشان الكل يبقى مستكانيس*
*ممنوع منعاً باتاً إن أي شرفنطح يكشمل أو يهوبص أو يشبح*
*وكمان ممنوع الأنتخه عشان محدش ييجي في الآخر يقول أمبلايز*
*مع مرور الوقت و بعد مامستوى كل شرفنطح يبان
هنخلي كل شرفنطح متضعضع يقعد جنب شرفنطح دؤروم عشان يتسنكح عليه*
*و الشرفنطح البأف جنب شرفنطح باترينا عشان يسستمه*
*إحنا هنا أسره واحده فياريت ماحدش يخرج بره يدوس إنتر
يعني عايزين لما الكورس يبقى بخ كل شرفنطح يخرج من هنا بونو آخر حاجه
**المره الجايه كل واحد يجيب معاه كتاب سلاح الشرفنطح
و محدش يجيب سلاح التلميذ و لا الأضواء عشان دي كتب بتاع ناس قديمه قوي*
*أشايك هام جداً :
بالنسبه لكل أوكشه ممنوع تبقى إستوك .. بيتوك
وأي خدوده أنش حذاري تبقى أوجو لحسن هتترحل على طول

* *و أخيراً لو أي شرفنطح حس إنه بدأ يفيص فياريت قبل مايهيس
يقولي على طول جالي جرب في وداني فأحاول إني أكون سجا سجا أو أعلن فراري*
*كدا أنا قولت كل اللي عندي و لو حد عنده أي أسئله ميكونش متحشم و يسأل*
*و بالصلى ع الصلى و لا كدب و لا فشخره
أوعدكوا إنكوا تطلعوا من هنا أحسن ميت مره من طلاب حقوق إنجليزي*
*و مافيش أي حد فيكوا هيقول إن الشخرمون طاخ في الترللي أبداً*
*و كل شرفنطح هيخرج من هنا و هو حاطط إيده على البلف
 ومعاه شهاده إنه شاب البرومه ما دستلوش على رفرف*
*لو كدا همبوله*
*يبقى خلعون النهارده*
*وأشوفكوا المره الجايه على خيل*


*عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أهلاً بكل شرفنطح 
وبعتذر على غيابي الغير مقصود*
*و الحقيقه أنا كنت جاي النهارده و في نيتي إن إحنا
نبدأ في ترجمة المصطلحات الخمفشاريه تبعاً للمنهج*
*لكن جاتلي أسئله كتيره على الإيميل
فهمت منها إن الأمر إختلط على البعض*
*و الفرق بين اللغه الخمفشاريه و القلش
لسه مش واضح عند كتير منهم إلى الآن* 
*فكان من الضروري عشان مايحصلش لخبطه
و نلاقي المنهجين دخلوا في بعض*
*إن إحنا نوضح الفرق قبل مانبتدي*
*بإختصار شديد جداً*
*فن القلش : هو فن قديم إلى حد كبير وإن أعتبره البعض فناً حديثاً*
*ذلك لكونه إنتشر بين نفس الشريحه السنيه
اللي إنتشرت بينها اللغه الخمفشاريه
بصوره ملفته للنظر في الفتره الأخيره*
*و هذه الشريحه السنيه هي بالطبع شريحة الشباب*
*و المحترفين من تلك الشريحه يدركون جيداً الفرق الشاسع
بين الخمفشاريه كلغه و القلش كفن*
*و قد يتميز أحدهم في إستخدام اللغه الخمفشاريه
بينما يبدع الآخر في فن القلش*
*و كثيراً مانجد من يتميز في الإثنين معاً*
*و حتى يتضح الفارق نقول
اللغه الخمفشاريه : هي مجموعه من المصطلحات اللغويه التي يعرف مستخدموها المعنى المقصود من وراءها تبعاً لكثرة الإستخدام*
*أما القلش فيمكن تقسيمه إلى ثلاث مستويات*
*المستوى الأول : يعتمد على التشابه اللفظي و المعنوي بين الكلمات*
*مثال : أشوفكوا على خيل - بدلاً من على خير*
*أو أن يطلب أحدهم سحلب فيرد عليه القهوجي متسائلاً سحلب مكار؟*
*المستوى الثاني : هو تعمُد فهم الكلام على غير المقصود به*
*مثال : واحد بيقول التاني أقولك على حاجه*
*التاني يقوله قول ياعم*
*يروح قايله : ياعم*
*أو أن يقوم أحدهم بتعريف الدستور على أنه : 
كلمه تقال للحمايه من الأسياد لما الواحد يدخل بيت مسكون*
*أو أن يفسر أحدهم العمل الثوري أنه مذكر العمل البقري*
*المستوى الثالث : و هو أكثرهم إحترافيه و يعتمد على القوافي اللفظيه
و أفضل مثال له هو ذلك الحوار الذي وجدناه في أقدم المخطوطات
التي تم العثور عليها لفن القلش :*
*عرفت اللي حصل*
*حصل و طحينه*
*طحينا من النوم*
*نوم من عمري*
*عمر الحريري*
*حرير ده قميص*
*قميص و جمعه* 
*إلى آخر هذه المخطوطه الأثريه التي يمكن إعتبارها
حجر رشيد فن القلش المتعارف عليه حالياً*
*و نحن لن نخوض في هذا الفن كثيراً 
و إن كان من الوارد أن نلجأ إليه أحياناً على سبيل المقارنه أو الإيضاح*
*متهيألي كفايه كدا النهارده عشان محدش يستصعب المنهج من أوله
بس إحنا حبينا نوضح الفرق 
و نجاوب على أهم الأسئله اللي وصلتنا على الإيميل*
*و أشوفكوا المره الجايه على خيل*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أهلاً بكل شرفنطح 
> وبعتذر على غيابي الغير مقصود*
> *و الحقيقه أنا كنت جاي النهارده و في نيتي إن إحنا
> نبدأ في ترجمة المصطلحات الخمفشاريه تبعاً للمنهج*
> *لكن جاتلي أسئله كتيره على الإيميل
> فهمت منها إن الأمر إختلط على البعض*
> *و الفرق بين اللغه الخمفشاريه و القلش
> لسه مش واضح عند كتير منهم إلى الآن* 
> *فكان من الضروري عشان مايحصلش لخبطه
> ...


 
أستاذ عصام 

ازيك يا بروف 

أخبار حضرتك ايه ..يارب تكون بخير وسعادة 

حضرتك سبت الكورس الخمفشارى وروحت فين يا ترى ؟

يظهر انك قلشت !

عموما أنا قلت لنفسى ..وبما اننا عايزين الجو يساعد على الهلس ( القلش ) اللذيذ 

جبت لك انهاردة معايا هدية باللغة الخمفشارية المخمفرة جدا ..يعنى حاجة على أصولها بصحيح

علشان الموسيقى التصويرية بتساعد على الإستيعاب الخمفشارى ..والتهبيش وانت مغمض ..واللى بيتبعه على طول التقليش زى مانت عارف 

دى حاجة اسمها 3 ستيلا ..

هاتخلى الجو آخر حاجة 

يعنى مع الغنوة دى ..مش ممكن تغمض الخمافيش 

الحقيقة افتكرتها ..لأنى سمعتها فى فرح اختى من قريب 

ولقيت الشباب اللى زى الورد متجمعين فى حلقة وعمالين يخمفشروا بشكل فى السما 

وكل واحد بيقلش التانى بمنتهى الحلاوة الحقيقة 

ومابقيتش فاهمة 

دلوقتى بس فهمت لما استوعبت المصطلحات الخمفشارية 

ومنتظرة عودتك بالتحابيش والتقلية

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل عصام علم الدين

لقد أستمتعت كثيرا بالتصفح هنا
موضوع أكثر من رائع
ولا أدرى كيف لم اراه قبل الان أسمح لى بالمتابعة معكم
باقات شكر وأمتنان لهذا الجهد الطيب

مع تحيتى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أستاذ عصام 
> 
> ازيك يا بروف 
> 
> أخبار حضرتك ايه ..يارب تكون بخير وسعادة 
> 
> حضرتك سبت الكورس الخمفشارى وروحت فين يا ترى ؟
> 
> يظهر انك قلشت !
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله اليمامه

بصراحه أنا كل ماأقرا مشاركه ليكي في البؤله
أحس إن أنا شاب لخبوط
علمك الغزير الوافر بيخليني و كأني مجرد دباليمو
حتى لما بتقوليلي يا بروف
وشي بيحمر من الخجل لأني عارف
إن الكام بوق اللي أنا بقولهم دول
هم يدوبك مجرد لوك لوك لوك جنب رغيك الهادف
عموماً أنا مش قلشت و لا دياولو
بس تقدري تقولي إن أنا اليومين دول فاصل شويتين
ده غير إني إكتشفت إن الكورس ده بالفعل مش سهل أبداً
و كل مانحاول نبتدي نمشي على المنهج
نلاقي نفسنا رايحين لفروع تانيه من العلم
ده أتاريه علم واسع قوي يا زميله
و الواحد ماكانش واخد باله خالص
أنا طبعاً سمعت هديتك و بالفعل كان ليها دور 
في الإستيعاب الخمفشاري
بس ماأكدبش عليك كنت خايف لتحصل كبسه
لكن ربنا سلم - وأنا حابب أستغل الفرصه و أقولك
ألف مبروك لأختك و لو كنت عزمتيني
كنت جيت و نقطت
و شوبااااااااش ياأهل العروسه
شوباااااااش ياأهل العريس
و يارب خير و سعادة العريس و العروسه 
نسمع إنهم آي آي

الشرفنطح اللي رافع صباعه يقعد مكانه 
أنا عارف السؤال من غير ماتسأل
شوباااااااش - آي أي
دول ماهماش لغه خمفشاريه و لا ليهم علاقه بالقلش
و كمان مش هييجوا في الإمتحان 
بس هنقولكم عليهم للمعلومات العامه
شوباش : هي كلمه هيروغليفيه ذات مقطعين
شو يعني العدد ميه 100 أما باش فتعني هناء أو سعاده
فيكون المعنى ميت هنا أو ميت سعاده
أما آي آي اللي كل أم فاروق لازم تكون عارفاها
 و ده بسبب العلاقه الوثيقه اللي ربطت
بين أم فاروق و آي آي
و هي علاقه ثابته فولكلورياً و لا ينكرها إلا أم مرزوق 
بسبب الغيره و الصفار الأعمى - ربنا يكفينا شرهم
و الدليل الفلكلوري هو : 
عند بيت أم فاروق - آي آي
الشجره طرحت برقوق - آي آي
و المعلوم تاريخياً إنه لما محاولات أم مرزوق 
فشلت في التخلص من أم فاروق
حاولت بقى تشيل برقوق و تحط مكانها مرزوق
بس مالحقتش عشان سوق الخضار
كان إتنقل من روض الفرج و راح مدينة العبور
آي آي هي أيضاً فرعونيه و معناها نما و زاد و ترعرع
أما أم فاروق فهي تبعاً لبعض المراجع من زنقة الستات في إسكندريه
و بالنسبه لـ أم مرزوق ففي مراجع ذكرت إنها من أرض اللوا
يارب تكون المعلومه كدا بقت واضحه
و أشوفكوا المره الجايه على خيل

عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *أخى الفاضل عصام علم الدين
> 
> لقد أستمتعت كثيرا بالتصفح هنا
> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> ولا أدرى كيف لم اراه قبل الان أسمح لى بالمتابعة معكم
> باقات شكر وأمتنان لهذا الجهد الطيب
> 
> مع تحيتى*


*الأخت الفاضله قيثاره

في تلك الحقبه الزمنيه التي يحاول فيه البعض أن يجعلنا نؤمن بأن
الديمقراطيه : هي نوع من الفنون الزخرفيه يستخدم لتزويق صورة الحكومه
القانون : هو آله وتريه تصدر أصوات جميله في حفلات أم كلثوم
الحريه للجميع : للشعب أن يقول مايشاء و للمجلس العسكري أن يفعل مايشاء
حرية النشر : تمارسها النساء على السطوح في المناطق الشعبيه و النجارين في دمياط
الصراع الطبقي : خناقه في كل بيت على مين هيغسل الأطباق النهارده

في حقبه زمنيه مثل تلك التي نعيشها الآن لا يسعني إلا أنا أرحب بك بيننا
و أظن أنني أعبر من خلال هذا الترحيب عن شعور كل شرفنطح هنا
فأنت واحده من الشخصيات البب في منتدانا 
وطبعاً أرجو أن تقبلي إعتذاري على تأخري في الترحيب بك
و لكني في الفتره الأخيره أمر بحاله لا يمكن وصفي فيها سوا أنني متنشن شويتين
و لعلك تلاحظين ذلك في قلة تفاعلي و ندرة مشاركاتي بشكل عام
تقبلي خالص تحياتي و سعادتي بإنضمامك إلى حلقات ترجمة اللغه الخمفشاريه

عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأخت الفاضله قيثاره
> 
> في تلك الحقبه الزمنيه التي يحاول فيه البعض أن يجعلنا نؤمن بأن
> الديمقراطيه : هي نوع من الفنون الزخرفيه يستخدم لتزويق صورة الحكومه
> القانون : هو آله وتريه تصدر أصوات جميله في حفلات أم كلثوم
> الحريه للجميع : للشعب أن يقول مايشاء و للمجلس العسكري أن يفعل مايشاء
> حرية النشر : تمارسها النساء على السطوح في المناطق الشعبيه و النجارين في دمياط
> الصراع الطبقي : خناقه في كل بيت على مين هيغسل الأطباق النهارده
> 
> ...


وبما انى شرفنطح من الشرافاناطيح اللى مسجلين فى دورة الكورس الخنفشارى لتعليم اللغة الخنفشارية 
ارحب ترحيبا شديدة الوطئة والتوطئة بالأستاذة قيثارة ..
وباتمنى انها تقضى معانا أوقات فى اللذيذ 

والله ينور يا بروف
بعد ترحبيك الدِسم دا ..مابقيتش عارفة اتنفس 

فى انتظار ما ستنضح به البؤلة الأيام القادمة 
وأتمنى ان تنضح كل خير وخير ...وخير

 :f:

----------


## فراشة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق ليا مده آجي ابص على العنوان وخايفة أدخل الموضوع

لغاية ماقلت يابت ادخلي يعني هايكون في عفريت؟

هههههههه بس بجد بعد ماقريته حسيت ان 

*الأبلتين إللي في دماغي هو إللى لدع* 

ههههههههه بجد موضوع مالهوش حل

بس قولي .. هو انا لو عاوزة أخرج من هنا

أخرج منين أحسن تهت في دهاليزه !!!!

 هههههههه حقيقي تسلم الأيادي

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وبما انى شرفنطح من الشرافاناطيح اللى مسجلين فى دورة الكورس الخنفشارى لتعليم اللغة الخنفشارية 
> ارحب ترحيبا شديدة الوطئة والتوطئة بالأستاذة قيثارة ..
> وباتمنى انها تقضى معانا أوقات فى اللذيذ 
> 
> والله ينور يا بروف
> بعد ترحبيك الدِسم دا ..مابقيتش عارفة اتنفس 
> 
> فى انتظار ما ستنضح به البؤلة الأيام القادمة 
> وأتمنى ان تنضح كل خير وخير ...وخير


*الأخت الفاضله اليمامه

بصراحه أنا فخور إن الكورس بتاعنا بيضم شرفنطح بهذا المستوى الرائع
أنا بأبقى غايب عن البؤله و أنا مطمن إن فيه حد رامي عينه عليها و واخد باله منها
و طبعاً إنضمام الأخت قيثاره إلى الكورس هو أمر يستدعي ترحيبك شديد الوطئه و التوطئه
و على رأي المثل
اللي مايشفش من الغربال يروح يكشف نظر
و ضربوا الأعور على عينه قالهم كسرتوا النضاره
وده كله مع إن - العين عليها Lenses
فشكراً لك أيتها الشرفنطح المجتهده
و إن شاء الله تشهد البؤله في الأيام القادمه 
نشاطاً يليق بإهتمامك و إهتمام الآخرين بالمرور عليها من حين إلى آخر
بس هو زي ماتقولي كدا - المضطر يركب تاكسي
لكن - ياخبر النهارده بفلوس بكره يبقى عليه أوكازيون
ماهو أصل مافيش حاجه ببلاش اليومين دول
و إن كان حبيبك عسل ماتحطلوش طحينه
عشان زي ماأنت عارفه
القرش الأبيض بيعوم في البحر الأحمر
و أكل العيش يحب الطعميه
صح و لا أنا عندي حق؟
مع خالص تحياتي

عصام علم الدين 
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدق ليا مده آجي ابص على العنوان وخايفة أدخل الموضوع
> 
> لغاية ماقلت يابت ادخلي يعني هايكون في عفريت؟
> 
> هههههههه بس بجد بعد ماقريته حسيت ان 
> 
> *الأبلتين إللي في دماغي هو إللى لدع* 
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله فراشه

تصدقي إن أنا بعد مداخلتك دي بفكر
أحط طاسة الخضه في العنوان عشان ماأتحرمش من مرور الشخصيات الجميله زيك
بس أنا ماكنتش أعرف إنك من الناس اللي قلبهم ضعيف و بيخافوا كدا
لكن أديكي دخلتي آهو - بذمتك حصلك أي حاجه تخض؟
يعني أديكي إعترفتي إن مافيش و لا عفريت و لا شبح
أنا بس اللي هزني قوي و خلى الدمعه فرت من عيني
هو موضوع الأبلتين اللي لدع ده
بس ربنا اللي يعلم إن أنا ماليش يد في كدا
بس هو كان أبلتين شوكي و لا برشومي؟
و لعلمك بقى الموضوع ده ليه حل بس هنقولوا في الآخر
و أديكي ياأفندم خرجتي بكل سلامه
و لا تهتي في دهاليز و لا دهاشيبسي
نورتي الموضوع و أسعدتيني بمرورك المرح و روحك الجميله
و تابعي معانا المحاضرات بقى عشان ماتجيش في الآخر و تقولي مش فاهمه الحل

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فراشة

> 





> *الأخت الفاضله فراشه
> 
> تصدقي إن أنا بعد مداخلتك دي بفكر
> أحط طاسة الخضه في العنوان عشان ماأتحرمش من مرور الشخصيات الجميله زيك
> بس أنا ماكنتش أعرف إنك من الناس اللي قلبهم ضعيف و بيخافوا كدا
> لكن أديكي دخلتي آهو - بذمتك حصلك أي حاجه تخض؟
> يعني أديكي إعترفتي إن مافيش و لا عفريت و لا شبح
> أنا بس اللي هزني قوي و خلى الدمعه فرت من عيني
> هو موضوع الأبلتين اللي لدع ده
> ...




عارف أ.عصام؟ موضوعك بجد خلاني أهتم بالمصطلحات الجديدة في لغتنا
وإللى لازم نتعامل معاها بواقعية علشان مايحصلش انفصال بين جيلنا وجيل أبناءنا
وبالمناسبة دي أحب أضيف مصطلع اتعلمته من ابني
وكان ممدد دخلت أشاكل فيه وأغلس عليه شويه
رد بكل تلقائية وقالي ياماما سبيني شوية مستكنيص
هههههه طبعا انا نظرتله بصمت وذهول نظره طالبة تفسير للمعنى
ههههه ضحك وقالي ايه ياماما دي مش كلمة عيب ولا حاجة
دي معناها مع نفسي او مسترخي في هدوء
قلتله ومافيش في قاموسك كلمة افضل من دي؟ ماتقول مسترخي
قالي دي عادية وبنقولها مع اصحابنا على طول
طبعا لو رفضت لغته أنا اللى هانفصل وبتعد عنه
ههههههههه يبقى لازم آجي هنا علشان آخد كورسات مجانية
متاااااااااابعة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا بوووى
إيه الحديت الواعر ده ؟
عارف يا عصام يا واد عمى
زمان كنا بنتونس مع بعضينا..أنا وأصحابى حدانا فى البلد 
وكنا عاملين عكس الكلام اللى بتجول عليه ده
يعنى بدل ما نمشى مع الموجة بتاعة تأليف الكلام الجديد..كنا بندور على الكلمات المهجورة من كلام الصعايدة وننتكلم به..و جولت لهم إننا من هنا ورايح إسمنا لجنة إحياء التراث..
وكنا بنتسابج فى مين يجدر يجيب مفردات أو أمثال جديمة ويجولها ف كلامه..
يا دبيبة ما خليتيلك حبيبة..العدس أصفر موية الدهب..بستكم ولدت؟ كشامة الشوم يا ولدى.. واحد يجول  الواد ده دماغه شبه الجاوون والتانى يجول لا وإنت الصادج دى دماغه شبه الجادوس..والرمات فالك..وجاك اللى يكبسك واللى يدجرسك..جعدوا الصبايا تحت الروعريعة لا لجيولهم شروة ولا بيعة
وكنا بنجول العيال المغطرشين عندينا بيجّلدوا العيال الفافى بتوع بأى وما بئاش وع يجولوا كلام ماسخ
اللى يجول حتهرج يابو وش مدرج
واللى يجول  حتصيع يا بو وش فظيع
والعيل من دول عايز يعمل نفسه فونط وجال يعنى من بحرى لما بيعوج لسانه
وجال يعنى العسل بينقط تنجيط من كتر خفية دمه 
فلما نكون جاعدين ع الجهوة وواحد يطلب سحلب تلاجيه على طول يجول :السحلب المكار كيركر كيركر وإسحلب وإتدحلب ميرمر ميرمر ويفطس على روحه م الضحك
نجوله ياد إنت جوم من شجينا وما تضيجش بجابيجينا لحسن وعهد الله نسكنك 
ونجوله ياد دا إنت نديدك فى الكلاب بندجوه
ياد ما تبجاش عيل مرجرج وطبجة بكسحك الضيق ده..يعنى نفردله قاموس الكلمات المهجورة وإحنا بنسلخ فيه
ولا فيش فايدة..
جوم إيه بجى..يمر الزمان
وبعديها رحت مسافر للدراسة فى مصر
جعدت مع زمايلى البحاروة وحسيت إن مخلوج فضائى بالنسبالهم
هاتك يا تريجة على كل كلمة أنطجها
جربت ضرب الرواصى واللوكاميات والعنجلة ع الأرض
بس التيار كان عالى جوى
فمن غير ما أدرى لجيت نفسى إندمجت معاهم 
وفجأة لقيتنى بأقول إشطات وأساسى ودايس معاكم وأنا آفويد وبلاش أفورة
لا والمصيبة والعار إنى لقيت مفرداتى إتغيرت لكلام أعوذ بالله منه
زى ميرسى ويا أونكل وشور لا كإنى الواد المطأطأ المولود فى هيليوبليس
المصيبة الكبيرة لما رجعت لأصحابى فى البلد
وما كنتش لسه متعود أعمل سويتش
وبعد الأحضان والذى منه سألونى عن أحوالى
وفضلت أتكلم إلى أن إنتبهت إنى بأتكلم لوحدى بتاع ربع ساعة وولاد اللذينا مزبهلين وفاتحين عيونهم عل الآخر
وساكتين خالص وبيبصوا لبعض
فرحت ساكت زى التلاجة المفصول منها الفيشة
وأخيرا واحد نطق ويا ريته ما نطق
قال لهم إلحجوا  أحمد ناصر جات له عضلة فى لسانه
وإنفجرت الشلة فى الضحك
 :: 

الحقيقة يا عصام إن موضوعك جميل جدا وعايز أحييك عليه من زمان
وكل مرة أقول مش ح أرد إلا بعد ما أقرأ كل المشاركات اللى فى الموضوع
والحمد لله أفلحت النهاردة فى أن أتم قراءة المشاركات كلها مجتمعة
والموضوع بيطرق نقطة فى منتهى الأهمية
وعلى ما أعتقد أن إنتشار تلك الكلمات وذيوعها فى مفرداتنا تعكس إلى حد كبير الحال الذى وصلنا إليه فى إنفصال الأدب وإنحسار دوره فى التأثير على العامة..
زمان كنت تجد كلمات كثيرة من الفصحى مستخدمة فى مفردات الحديث
وبعدين جائت علينا فترة أسرف فيها الأدباء فى إستعمال الرمز والسيريالية وحدثت فجوة أدت إلى عزوف الناس عن الأدب وعن الفنون 
فكان من الطبيعى أن تبرز مفردات القاع إلى السطح 
وبعد أن كان الناس الذين ليس لهم حظ من معرفة القراءة والكتابة يترنمون بالأطلال ورباعيات الخيام والجندول
أصبحت حتى الطبقات الراقية تتغنى إيه الآستوك ده اللى ماشى يتوك ده وصولا إلى أغنية حط النقط على الحروف قبل ما نطلع سوا ع الروف وإنتهاءا بأغانى أخيرة يجب أن يحرر لها محاضر فى شرطة مكافحة المخدرات وبوليس الآداب
 :f2:

----------


## saydsalem

*رااائع جداا**اخي كل الشكر لك على هذاا العطااء**
**المستمر**...................**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> عارف أ.عصام؟ موضوعك بجد خلاني أهتم بالمصطلحات الجديدة في لغتنا
> وإللى لازم نتعامل معاها بواقعية علشان مايحصلش انفصال بين جيلنا وجيل أبناءنا
> وبالمناسبة دي أحب أضيف مصطلع اتعلمته من ابني
> وكان ممدد دخلت أشاكل فيه وأغلس عليه شويه
> رد بكل تلقائية وقالي ياماما سبيني شوية مستكنيص
> هههههه طبعا انا نظرتله بصمت وذهول نظره طالبة تفسير للمعنى
> ههههه ضحك وقالي ايه ياماما دي مش كلمة عيب ولا حاجة
> دي معناها مع نفسي او مسترخي في هدوء
> قلتله ومافيش في قاموسك كلمة افضل من دي؟ ماتقول مسترخي
> ...


*الأخت الفاضلة فراشة

أبشرك بأنه قد تم قبول الطلب المقدم من حضرتك للإلتحاق بالكورس الخمفشاري
ذلك لأن أحد أهم شروط الإلتحاق قد توافق مع حضرتك ألا وهو
أن يكون أحد الأبناء على الأقل متقناً للغة الخمفشارية لكي يتابع ولي أمره و يتواصل مع إدارة الكورس
و ذلك من أجل تحقيق أفضل مستوى للتقدم فكما تعلمين حضرتك الدراسة وحدها لا تكفي 
بل إن الممارسة تشكل عاملاً أساسياً و هاماً جداً لإحراز أفضل النتائج
أرجو إبلاغ بيانات التواصل لإبن حضرتك المستكانيس 
و بلغيه إن الإدارة منشكحة على الآخر لأنه طالع حافرتي من صغره
ربنا يحرسهولك و تشوفيه جهبز قد الدنيا
و طبعاً من حقه في الأجازة إنه يستكانيس من وقت للتاني 
لكن المشكلة إنه أيام الدراسة يأنتخ
خالص تحياتي

عصام علم الدين*

----------

